# Pro-Israel Jew in Congress Is Disloyal!



## MikeK (Nov 17, 2010)

Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:

Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.

Eric Cantor's Pledge of Allegiance - Glenn Greenwald - Salon.com

This sonofabitch deserves to be booted out of the Congress.   The fact that we haven't heard a word about his declaration from the mainstream media is cause for concern.  Just how powerful is AIPAC and just how much of this kind of brazen disloyalty are the American People expected to tolerate?


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



It has always been our policy to protect Israel. Every administration until now has vowed to do so. Obama has Israel scared and defensive. I don't blame him for telling them that, he is not being disloyal doing so. He is simply sticking with what has been standard US policy for 60 years before Obama.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> ...



So, what exactly has Obama done to Israel? There have been no policy changes regarding Israel under Obama.


----------



## Paulie (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> ...



If you really think the Obama administration isn't pro-israel, i've got some vacation property to sell you.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 17, 2010)

Just another outrage alert from among the usual suspects. 

Ace of Spades HQ



> A writer over at ThinkProgress, a liberal website that drives a lot of conversation for the lemmings on the Left, summarizes Eric Cantor's recent trip to Israel and meeting with PM Netanyahu:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Nothing he has done, it is all in his attitude and they way he has treated Israeli officials when they visited. 

you may not see it, but Israel feels there has been a definite shift in our policy toward them since Obama was elected. They believe they can not count on us at this time.

This is not what I think, this is what the Current Israeli Government believes.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

Paulie said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...




Yep that is why He made their Prime minister enter through the back entrance the last time he was at the WH. Because Obama is so pro Israel.

You guys can deny it all you want, but Israel has felt the cold shoulder from us since obama was Elected. Obama represents a clear and definite shift in our standing Policy toward Israel .


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Are you a member of the Israeli government?

If not, how do you know what they "believe"?


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Gee, last time I checked they called them Interviews. lol.

I watched Benjerman Be interviewed and he articulated exactly what I just said. They feel for the first time in 60 Years that they may not be able to count on us if they needed us. 

Straight from their Prime Ministers mouth. 

Feel free to ignore it though and assume I do not know what I am talking about.


----------



## CMike (Nov 17, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to
> 
> This sonofabitch deserves to be booted out of the Congress.   The fact that we haven't heard a word about his declaration from the mainstream media is cause for concern.  Just how powerful is AIPAC and just how much of this kind of brazen disloyalty are the American People expected to tolerate?



For Cantor


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Paulie said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



That never happened.


----------



## Ragnar (Nov 17, 2010)

In defense of what the OP thinks happened (or would like you to believe happened) there is such a thing as the Logan Act that is supposed to prevent crap like what is alleged in the OP. Read some stuff on it from Laura Curtis at HA the other day and I have to say, I agree with the conclusion: "Either enforce the law or repeal it".

Enforce the Logan Act or Repeal It  Hot Air



> *Liberals have whined for years about the Israel exception where Republicans are accused of violating the Logan Act with regard to Israel.  But if Democrats dont violate the Logan Act in Israel, they certainly feel empowered to do so in the rest of the world.*
> 
> *1970:* John Kerry, as an inactive Navy reserve officer, met during wartime with enemy officials while his government was trying to conduct negotiations with them.
> 
> ...


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Well, you said that "Obama made the Israeli Prime Minister enter the White House through the back door", which is completely untrue. So that calls your comments into question.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



So you are calling Their Prime Minister a liar then? Because he claims it did indeed happen. He says not only did he have to enter all secretly but Obama made him wait while he finished Dinner and treated him poorly.

Again this is not what I think, this is what the PM of Israel has said in 2 separate interviews now. 1 on Fox and the other on BBC


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Link? Cause all the links I've found say he _denied_ it....


----------



## Paulie (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Tell me something..

What does Israel "need" from us?

They've got enough firepower to make the entire middle east a barren wasteland.

We gave them everything they would need to defend themselves.  At some point, they need to remove mouth from tit and fucking take care of themselves.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > Paulie said:
> ...



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9ijkhmH5o[/ame]


----------



## Baruch Menachem (Nov 17, 2010)

If you read the text as actually written, as opposed to the fantasy, it is clear Cantor is just following US policy and Republican orthodoxy on this.

this is something even notorious anti semites agree on when it comes to national security.   Israel is a democratic state and a reliable ally.    It is in out best interest to support democratic states, to stand up for our allies, and be consistant with our own values.

A free and democratic Israel is in our best interests no matter which US party is in power.  Cantor just reiterated that while the Republicans will do their level best  to keep 0bama in line, they also understand the reality on the ground and will be consistant with our values and goals and support out best friend in the region.

Even though the Israelis go to the wrong church on weekends, when it comes to the matters of freedom and democracy, we are singing from the same hymnal.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Do you have some proof it is "completely untrue?" Or are we to take you at your word that the PM of Israel and I are lying.

Israel Matzav: Netanyahu to be let in through the front door of the White House



> With 'moderate' 'Palestinian' President Mahmoud Abbas Abu Mazen and Lebanese Prime Minister Saad Hariri getting full-blown state visits to the White House this month, President Obama could probably kiss the midterm elections goodbye had he not done this. Obama has invited Israeli Prime Minister Binyamin Netanyahu to the White House. The invitation was conveyed by Rahm Emanuel (is that why Israel picked up his tab?) *This time, Netanyahu won't have to go in the back door and will at least get a photo opportunity* (Hat Tip: Memeorandum).



Obama Refuses to Dine With Jewish Leader | The Gateway Pundit



> Benjamin Netanyahu was left to stew in a White House meeting room for over an hour after President Barack Obama abruptly walked out of tense talks to have supper with his family, it emerged on Thursday. The snub marked a fresh low in US-Israeli relations and appeared designed to show Mr Netanyahu how low his stock had fallen in Washington after he refused to back down in a row over Jewish construction in east Jerusalem.
> 
> &#8230; (Mr. Obama) immediately presented Mr Netanyahu with a list of 13 demands designed both to the end the feud with his administration and to build Palestinian confidence ahead of the resumption of peace talks. Key among those demands was a previously-made call to halt all new settlement construction in east Jerusalem.
> 
> When the Israeli prime minister stalled, Mr Obama rose from his seat declaring: &#8220;I&#8217;m going to the residential wing to have dinner with Michelle and the girls.&#8221; As he left, Mr Netanyahu was told to consider the error of his ways. &#8220;I&#8217;m still around,&#8221; Mr Obama is quoted by Israel&#8217;s Yediot Ahronot newspaper as having said. &#8220;Let me know if there is anything new.&#8221;


and finally

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9ijkhmH5o&feature=player_embedded"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gR9ijkhmH5o&feature=player_embedded[/ame]

Care to call me a liar and tell me how "it never happened" again?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



I'm at work, Youtube is blocked. Can't watch the video.

Got a website?


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...




Can't watch videos, I'm at work.

And none of your links have Netanyahu saying he was "let in through the back door".

It didn't happen.
Obama and Israel: The Truth | Opinion | Jewish Journal


> No, Prime Minister Netanyahu did not enter the White House through a back entrance. This incident did not happen, and it has been refuted by the Israeli ambassador and by the prime minister himself.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



It is video proof of the Fact that Obama forced Ben to enter the WH from a non public entrance. 

Obama then refused the Standard Photo Op, and according to the PM treated him very poorly, basically just giving him a list of Demands and then saying he was going to eat dinner with his family, after leaving him waiting for almost an hour.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



What the current Isreali Government believes should have no bearing on US foreign policy.
What they do is another matter.
How come Isreal has undercover spies here stealing technology both military and private sector?
Some have been caught and done prison time.
Isreal is our best friend in the region and I respect them but take note I state correctly "in the region". 
They are an ally and that is good but I will always remember a great Isreali warrior and how he coined it:
"If you want to make peace you do not talk to your friends, you talk to your enemies" Moshe Dayan.
All this other stuff is a bunch of hooey.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Back door was an over simplification on my part. The point is they did not allow him to enter the way most State visitors do, and then he refused to have his photo taken with the PM. 

All this is simply proof of what I have been saying. Regardless of how Obama actually feels about Israel. In his attempts to not offend Muslims around the world, he has indeed snubbed the PM of Israel and treated him with less than the Respect you would expect a world leader to get. 

All this while treating the Leader of the Palestinian authority with all the pomp and circumstance you would normally expect that Israel did not get.

You might not understand it, or want to acknowledge it, but that is why Israel feels unsure about our alliance right now, and why the Republicans feel like they need to reassure them.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



Does the video contain footage of Netanyahu entering through the back door?

Or an interview with him where he claims he did?

Otherwise, it's not "proof" of anything.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 17, 2010)

Doesn't really matter.
It is no story that Obama has courted the Arab world, which sets the destruction of Israel as Job One.  He has done nothing but play footsie with the Iranians, who are building a nuclear bomb and for whom destruction of Israel is Job One.  He has criticized Israel for construction projects and generally been less than enthusiastic about Israel.  Thsi is a marked contrast to Bush, who was very pro-Israel.
Cantor represents people who feel strongly pro-Israel and are dismayed by the Obama Administration's actions and words.  His statement is perfectly appropriate and echoes about 50 years of U.S policy as well as statements by elected representatives.
Calling him a traitor is just anti-semitic cavil.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...




Do you have the same outrage for all our other allies who do the exact same thing? Israel is not our only Ally that spys on us and steals from us. They all do it to us, and believe me, we do it right back to them. 

Why should we single Israel out and treat them differently? Do you have any reason other than not liking Jews to justify it? Should we treat Great Britain like shit as well since they have also done it to us?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



More media hooey.
Isreal loves the media attention. Poor Isreal. What, 4 billion a year not enough?
Security dictates the protocol for WH visits, not Isreal.
Take a guess which country is the Most Wanted by Al Qaeda.
Begins with an I and ends with an L.
And I support Isreal on everything except settlement expansion.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Honestly, I really don't give a shit about what Israel "feels".

I just don't like it when people use bullshit talking points that have been disproven over and over again.


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



Dude, believe what you want. I told you "back door" was an over simplification. I have watched the PM of Israel in 2 separate interviews talk about how he was instructed not to come through the official entrance, and how that made him feel insulted. He says he was treated with no respect, and basically bullied at that meeting, and was offended by it. Those are his words. Google it if you have to. Like I said 2 interviews. one on fox, the other on BBC. 

You can deny it all day long if you want, or use semantics to try and get some gotcha moment with me, but the facts are the facts.


----------



## CMike (Nov 17, 2010)

Obama left the Israeli delegation and went to dinner. He left them to fend for themselves .

Also Obama got into a hissy fit because Israel said it's building apartments in it's capital.

Obama sucking  Arab dictatorships dick is anti American and disloyal.

Being pro Israel is being pro America , despite what the Kenyan says.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



Then why can't you provide me with a link that says that?


----------



## Charles_Main (Nov 17, 2010)

theDoctorisIn said:


> Charles_Main said:
> 
> 
> > theDoctorisIn said:
> ...



I provided 2 links that talk about it, and a video you claim you can not look at.

What more do you want?


----------



## Paulie (Nov 17, 2010)

CMike said:


> Obama left the Israeli delegation and went to dinner. He left them to fend for themselves .
> 
> Also Obama got into a hissy fit because Israel said it's building apartments in it's capital.
> 
> ...



Sucking ANY country's dick is anti american.

Why don't you pick up some guns and go fight for Israel on their own soil instead of volunteering the US to be your enforcer.


----------



## Epsilon Delta (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm just gonna go ahead and repeat what others have said - there is absolutely no change in *POLICY* regarding Israel under the Obama administration. Every single American administration since 1967 has been against the building of settlements in the Occupied Territories. Every single one. Even Bush, even Junior, even Reagan, every single administration. And there's a reason for it- because its unambiguously illegal and it is recognized, by every administration, as the MAJOR obstacle to achieving any sort of peace. The only difference is that Obama _seemed_ like he might actually have enforced a little more vocally what is de jure American foreign policy, at least at the beginning of his administration, but certainly not any moreso than, say, Clinton. 

Other than that, nothing of any real value has changed. Israel, despite being among the most economically developed countries in the world, still receives $3 billion every year in military aid, sweetheart deals from American weapons manufacturers, and full cover from pretty much any UN action. In short, NOTHING has changed. Anyone here can claim that "they just don't like his attitude," but that's ultimately and completely irrelevant. If they care about the actual policy side of the issue, and aren't engaged in idiotic partisan crap, they should be if anything praising the Obama administration for remaining so loyal despite the entire world public opinion moving further and further away from Israel's position.


----------



## CMike (Nov 17, 2010)

Reports: Netanyahu 'Humiliated' by Obama Snub - FoxNews.com

_Reports: Netanyahu 'Humiliated' by Obama SnubFor a head of government to visit the White House and not pose for photographers is rare. For a key ally to be left to his own devices while the President withdraws to have dinner in private was, until this week, unheard of. Yet that is how Benjamin Netanyahu was treated by President Obama on Tuesday night, according to Israeli reports on a trip viewed in Jerusalem as a humiliation.

After failing to extract a written promise of concessions on settlements, Obama walked out of his meeting with Netanyahu but invited him to stay at the White House, consult with advisers and let me know if there is anything new, a U.S. congressman, who spoke to the Prime Minister, said.

It was awful, the congressman said. One Israeli newspaper called the meeting a hazing in stages, poisoned by such mistrust that the Israeli delegation eventually left rather than risk being eavesdropped on a White House telephone line. Another said that the Prime Minister had received the treatment reserved for the President of Equatorial Guinea.

Left to talk among themselves Netanyahu and his aides retreated to the Roosevelt Room. He spent a further half-hour with Obama and extended his stay for a day of emergency talks to try to restart peace negotiations. However, he left last night with no official statement from either side. He returned to Israel yesterday isolated after what Israeli media have called a White House ambush for which he is largely to blame._


----------



## CMike (Nov 17, 2010)

Binyamin Netanyahu humiliated after Barack Obama 'dumped him for dinner' - Times Online

_Binyamin Netanyahu humiliated after Barack Obama 'dumped him for dinner'
Giles Whittell, Washington, and James Hider, Jerusalem For a head of government to visit the White House and not pose for photographers is rare.

 For a key ally to be left to his own devices while the President withdraws to have dinner in private was, until this week, unheard of. Yet that is how Binyamin Netanyahu was treated by President Obama on Tuesday night, according to Israeli reports on a trip viewed in Jerusalem as a humiliation. 

After failing to extract a written promise of concessions on settlements, Mr Obama walked out of his meeting with Mr Netanyahu but invited him to stay at the White House, consult with advisers and let me know if there is anything new, a US congressman, who spoke to the Prime Minister, said. 

It was awful, the congressman said. One Israeli newspaper called the meeting a hazing in stages, poisoned by such mistrust that the Israeli delegation eventually left rather than risk being eavesdropped on a White House telephone line. Another said that the Prime Minister had received the treatment reserved for the President of Equatorial Guinea. 

Left to talk among themselves Mr Netanyahu and his aides retreated to the Roosevelt Room. He spent a further half-hour with Mr Obama and extended his stay for a day of emergency talks to try to restart peace negotiations. However, he left last night with no official statement from either side. He returned to Israel yesterday isolated after what Israeli media have called a White House ambush for which he is largely to blame._


----------



## CMike (Nov 17, 2010)

Titled should read:

"Pro-Arab Kenyan in the White House is Disloyal!"


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> theDoctorisIn said:
> 
> 
> > Charles_Main said:
> ...



None of your sources back up your claim that Netanyahu said that he was "let in the back door". You claim to have seen two interviews with Netanyahu where he claims to have been insulted. I've seen nothing to back that up. Maybe your video does, I can't watch it. 

Do you have a link that backs up your claim?


----------



## MikeK (Nov 17, 2010)

Charles_Main said:


> Do you have the same outrage for all our other allies who do the exact same thing? Israel is not our only Ally that spys on us and steals from us. They all do it to us, and believe me, we do it right back to them.


Let's dispense with the semantic two-step that AIPAC, JINSA and their puppets in the U.S. Congress have been getting over on the American public for all-too long.  In the accepted sense, the word "ally" has primary military implications that call for mutual assistance.  So how many Israeli boots are on the ground in Afghanistan?  How many in Iraq?  

For as long as most Americans can remember the U.S. has been materially and diplomatically supporting Israel but I've never heard of Israel doing a goddam thing for the U.S.  Have you?  Further, aside from sending a few regiments of those crack IDF troopers to support the Americans in Afghanistan and Iraq, which Israel has not done, I can't think of anything else that Israel _could_ do for the U.S.  Can you?  

The short of the story is this -- Israel is a protectorate, not an ally!  



> Why should we single Israel out and treat them differently?


The real question is why the U.S. does not sever all relations with Israel.  Haven't we done enough for that aggressive, troublesome, treacherous little Hebrew theocracy in the Arabian desert?  According to Osama bin Laden's own declaration, our support of Israel was a major provocation for the 9/11 attack as well as the first attack on the World Trade Center and it will play a major role if we are attacked again.   



> Do you have any reason other than not liking Jews to justify it?


Speaking for myself and, I believe, for most other informed and loyal American gentiles, it's not Jews we don't like, it's Jews like you we don't like -- Jews who are Jews first and Americans second and wouldn't hesitate to betray America to benefit their true homeland.  



> Should we treat Great Britain like shit as well since they have also done it to us?


Great Britain truly is America's real and truest ally, so what are you talking about?  What has Great Britain ever done to harm the U.S.?  Has Great Britain ever attacked a U.S. Naval vessel and ruthlessly killed dozens of defenseless American sailors?  Has Great Britain ever conducted a major, long-term espionage operation against the U.S.?  

And as regards the issue of "spying" that you've raised, while it's true that all developed nations "spy" on each other there is a great big difference between spying and espionage.  Spying is the superficial acquisition of readily available information such as may be gathered by tourists or operatives and analyzed by intelligence experts.  It is analogous to peering through your blinds to observe your neighbor's comings, goings, acquisitions, etc.  And we all do that.

But _espionage_ is quite another thing.  Espionage is the deliberate infiltration of another nation's defensive inner sanctum, such as Israel did to us via the Jonathan Pollard affair and has repeatedly attempted to do again.  This practice is analogous to picking your neighbor's locks in his absence, tapping his phones and rifling through his belongings and affairs.  And most ranking  military personnel regard espionage as no less an act of war than is the unprovoked attack on a Naval vessel in international waters.  

But Israel gets away with all this outrageous treachery for one reason -- behind the scenes activities of AIPAC and JINSA the primary functions of which are that of "lobbying" (bribing) our already corrupted Congress to ignore all of Israel's many crimes against us and to treat Israel like the 51st state of our Union.

So if Obama is treating that conniving, war-mongering bastard, Netanyahu, like the devious, troublemaking shit that he is, then I salute Obama for it because he's doing the right thing for America.  I'd like to see Obama kick Netanyahu out of the Country on his ass and slam the door on Israel once and for all!


----------



## ekrem (Nov 18, 2010)

MikeK said:


> (...)
> So if Obama is treating that conniving, war-mongering bastard, Netanyahu, like the devious, troublemaking shit that he is (...)



He isn't and you won't change anything.
Obama as well as US Army lacks the balls to clean the shit that has amassed in the backrooms of your political system, and US public lives in ignorant apathy. 

Not one cent for tribute | The Middle East Channel


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2010)

ekrem said:


> Obama as well as US Army lacks the balls to clean the shit that has amassed in the backrooms of your political system, and US public lives in ignorant apathy.


It pains me to say I think you've summarized the situation in one brief sentence.  I believe the only hope for the U.S. lies in the prospect of radical change in it's policies and I see no such prospect on the horizon.  I'm afraid the great American Experiment has failed and we are looking at the early stages of the decline.  

I'm not concerned for myself because my life is in its twilight phase and I won't be around much longer.  But I have grandchildren and the future doesn't look too promising for them.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 18, 2010)

MikeK said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Obama as well as US Army lacks the balls to clean the shit that has amassed in the backrooms of your political system, and US public lives in ignorant apathy.
> ...



That's good to hear.  Have an easy time going over ot the other side where you can join other anti-semitic bastards.  Maybe your grandchildren need to learn Arabic.


----------



## CMike (Nov 18, 2010)

+1

Nothing is more disloyal than supporting Arab dictatorships that help terrorist groups.

As usual we hear the same moronic double standard


----------



## mdn2000 (Nov 18, 2010)

MikeK said:


> ekrem said:
> 
> 
> > Obama as well as US Army lacks the balls to clean the shit that has amassed in the backrooms of your political system, and US public lives in ignorant apathy.
> ...



Experiment, nice way to define a nation of refugees. At least I can say I am a refugee of the Tyranny in Europe, my family fled Serbia, so for me what you call an experiment is refugee. 

To flee tyranny, the american experiment. Has a nice ring to it.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> That's good to hear.  Have an easy time going over ot the other side where you can join other anti-semitic bastards.  Maybe your grandchildren need to learn Arabic.


So your best response is to call me an anti-Semite and toss an ad-hominem shitball?  You would do better to say nothing at all.


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 18, 2010)

MikeK said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > That's good to hear.  Have an easy time going over ot the other side where you can join other anti-semitic bastards.  Maybe your grandchildren need to learn Arabic.
> ...



Frankly it's the only response you deserve.  In part because it's true.  In part because no other response would persuade you.


----------



## CMike (Nov 18, 2010)

How else do you respond to such nonsense .

What is the point of discussing something with someone so obviously retarded ?


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 18, 2010)

CMike said:


> How else do you respond to such nonsense .
> 
> What is the point of discussing something with someone so obviously retarded ?



There isn't.  When someone starts with "Israel is no ally of ours" then you know they're blowing smoke.  Egypt is an ally and gets the second largest chunk of US largesse and they do nothing for us, are ruled by a military dictator and make accomodations to terrorists all the time, in addition to voting against the US in the UN.  Yet not a word about it from the Israel bashers.  The only conclusion one can make to such bias is that the people slinging it are poshut anti-semites.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 18, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > How else do you respond to such nonsense .
> ...


You (or whomever) can call Egypt an "ally" all you wish but a rose is a rose.  There is no formally affirmed military alliance between the U.S. and Egypt so call it what you will -- neither Egypt nor Israel are allies of the U.S.  Both are beneficiaries and nothing more.  

If you wish to know who America's allies are, look at who is under arms alongside our troops in Afghanistan and Iraq.  Those are our allies!  

The reason the U.S. gives Egypt money is to pacify Egypt's natural hostility toward Israel and maintain the tentative peace.


----------



## jillian (Nov 18, 2010)

MikeK said:


> You (or whomever) can call Egypt an "ally" all you wish but a rose is a rose.  There is no formally affirmed military alliance between the U.S. and Egypt so call it what you will -- neither Egypt nor Israel are allies of the U.S.  Both are beneficiaries and nothing more.
> 
> If you wish to know who America's allies are, look at who is under arms alongside our troops in Afghanistan and Iraq.  Those are our allies!
> 
> The reason the U.S. gives Egypt money is to pacify Egypt's natural hostility toward Israel and maintain the tentative peace.



For the ignorant... Egypt *is* an ally at great expense to the leadership in that country which now has a huge problem with extremists. and egypt and saudi arabia and every other mid-east country (with the exception of iran and syria, i believe) get huge amounts of cash from us... 

but keep spewing trash... 

and you really deserve to be smacked just for making me agree with the rabbi


----------



## nraforlife (Nov 19, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



The man is a Traitor.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 19, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > ekrem said:
> ...



Thats a contradiction, arabs are semites as well


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 20, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > How else do you respond to such nonsense .
> ...



I pointed out months ago that Isreal is the only true democracy in the region and many here claimed Egyptians can vote for representation. Relgion runs their country.
One can argue on parts of Isreali policy and not be an anti-semite but the facts are that Isrealis are not strapping bombs on and marching into elementary schools with them on. Most of the Palestinian power base are barbarians and deseeve a bullet in the head. 
However, US policy has not changed any since Obama took office. Back door entrances do nothing to change current policy. Isreali media posturing has been going on for 60 years.
Isreal is the best source of reliable intelligence in the region and if folks do not know the importance of that region on our every day life then they know very little or nothing about United States foreign policy.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> If you read the text as actually written, as opposed to the fantasy, it is clear Cantor is just following US policy and Republican orthodoxy on this.
> 
> this is something even notorious anti semites agree on when it comes to national security.   Israel is a democratic state and a reliable ally.    It is in out best interest to support democratic states, to stand up for our allies, and be consistant with our own values.
> 
> ...



This is a complete lie.  There's nothing "democratic" about Israel -- it's a race-state from start to finish.  It has zero strategic value for us.  We support it because Jews aggressively pursue that, and lay waste to anyone who stands in their way.  What America needs is to put its own interests first, not Israel's.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

jillian said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > You (or whomever) can call Egypt an "ally" all you wish but a rose is a rose.  There is no formally affirmed military alliance between the U.S. and Egypt so call it what you will -- neither Egypt nor Israel are allies of the U.S.  Both are beneficiaries and nothing more.
> ...



The "aid" we give Egypt is nothing but "keep quiet" money TO BENEFIT ISRAEL.

So, the fucking billions ROBBED from the American people to support The Hate State just north is IN ADDITION TO the billions we fork over to Arabs elsewhere.  ALL OF IT falls under the heading of "what's good for Israel."

What about what's good for AMERICA?


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Oil is what is good for America.
If one rides a bicycle and walks everywhere your thesis has merit. 
I drive a car.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Israel gives the US over $15 billion each year in export purchases, making Israel one of the largest US export markets.

Further, the antiterror intelligence and military assistance Israel provides the US, in addition to shared intellectual capital on information technology, biotech, solar power, electrical transportation, medical devices, chemicals, agriculture and military technology, makes Israel an invaluable US ally and strategic asset.

Now, even you know.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



The $1 trillion the US has pissed away in Iraq has nothing to do with Israel.

The $120 billion in annual foreign aid to Afghanistan, Pakistan, Iraq, Egypt and Jordan has nothing to do with Israel.

Now, you know


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Paulie said:


> CMike said:
> 
> 
> > Obama left the Israeli delegation and went to dinner. He left them to fend for themselves .
> ...



LOL, you don't have the balls to fight in war.  The Israelis have kicked Allah's ass in every war the sand rats started.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



Being pro-Israel, the only democracy in the fascist Arab Muslim Middle East and one that is America's closest and most reliable ally, is patriotic.

Even a clueless twit like you should understand this.


----------



## britishbulldog (Nov 20, 2010)

Eric Cantor is a hero and an American patriot.

Being a patriotic American or a patriotic Brit means being a supporter of Israel. It always has been and it always will be.

Americans and Brits who do not support Israel are subhuman scum of the lowest order and should be thrown out of the country after having their genitals removed (to prevent them from breeding more muzzie lovers and/or supporters of terrorism).





MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Try again.  Prior to 1948 or whenever Israel was "born", we were pretty long-leashed in the middle east.  Pay off a few sultans, set up the rigs, everybody gets rich.  In fact, becoming allies with Israel -- the mortal enemy of Arabs, Muslims and the rest of the middle east -- would be totally counterproductive if oil were the goal.

But it sounds great to the left, so they keep repeating it.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

britishbulldog said:


> Eric Cantor is a hero and an American patriot.
> 
> Being a patriotic American or a patriotic Brit means being a supporter of Israel. It always has been and it always will be.



Eric Cantor is a Jew and a traitor.

Being a patriotic American or patriotic Briton means being a supporter of America or Britain.  It always has been and it alway will be.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



Oh my God!  We should all bow down and kiss the ass of every Jew!  Without their TOTALLY UNIQUE invention of the cellphone (right), we'd be struggling, blind, lost!  Before the great state of Israel and its brilliant citizenry came along, the entire West was just a backward bunch of bearskin-wearing spear-chuckers.

Thank you, Israel!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Cell phones are kid's stuff, loser.  Where would you be without the Pentium and Centrino microprocessors invented in Israel, which operate most computers?

What have you done, except, masturbate your life away, loser?

Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution
> 
> It's no exaggeration to say that the kind of innovation going on in Israel is critical to the future of the technology business . . . For Microsoft, having an R&D center in Israel has been a great experience . . . The quality of people here is fantastic.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



You've done shit for America, low IQ loser.   You just play with your little needle dick all day.

SNAP!  

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests
> 
> I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 20, 2010)

How do you think James Jones got elevated to his spot?  By being realistic about Israel?  Nah.  Nobody goes ANYWHERE in Washington -- Democrat, Republican, liberal, conservative -- without bowing deeply to Israel.

These two men had the balls to put Israel in its place:

[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Israel-Lobby-U-S-Foreign-Policy/dp/0374177724[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> How do you think James Jones got elevated to his spot?  By being realistic about Israel?  Nah.  Nobody goes ANYWHERE in Washington -- Democrat, Republican, liberal, conservative -- without bowing deeply to Israel.
> 
> These two men had the balls to put Israel in its place



You do shit for America, loser.   Go back to polishing your knob, your only skill  

US taps Israeli space exploration expertise...
NASA - NASA Adds Israeli Technical Expertise to Lunar Science Research at Ames

US Chamber of Commerce establishes business partnership with Israel...
U.S. Chamber Launches U.S.-Israel Business Initiative | U.S. Chamber of Commerce

US And Israel Expand  Military Partnership...
U.S., Israel Build Military Cooperation - WSJ.com 

US and Israel establish military/medical research...
IDF, US Army seek to coordinate medical-military R&D


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> How do you think James Jones got elevated to his spot?  By being realistic about Israel?  Nah.  Nobody goes ANYWHERE in Washington -- Democrat, Republican, liberal, conservative -- without bowing deeply to Israel.
> 
> These two men had the balls to put Israel in its place



You forgot to take your sxhizophrenia meds, psycho.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> How do you think James Jones got elevated to his spot?  By being realistic about Israel?  Nah.  Nobody goes ANYWHERE in Washington -- Democrat, Republican, liberal, conservative -- without bowing deeply to Israel.
> 
> These two men had the balls to put Israel in its place



Jackass, no wonder you're on the bottom rung of the economic ladder.  You're just plain uneducated and ignorant and dumb.  Sux being you, right?

You = White Trash

Former Secretary of State George Shultz, the greatest secretary of state in history...


> The US supports Israel not out of favoritism based on political pressure or influence, but because both political parties, and virtually all our national leaders, agree with the American people's view that supporting Israel is politically sound and morally just. Those who blame Israel and its Jewish supporters for US policies they do not support are wrong. They are wrong because support for Israel is in our best interests. They are wrong because Israel and its supporters have the right to try to influence US policy. And they are wrong because the US government is responsible for the policies it adopts, not any other state or any myriad lobbyists and groups that battle daily,sometimes with lies, to win American support.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Epsilon Delta said:


> I'm just gonna go ahead and repeat what others have said - there is absolutely no change in *POLICY* regarding Israel under the Obama administration. Every single American administration since 1967 has been against the building of settlements in the Occupied Territories.



Since you have no clue what you're talking about, I'm happy to give you one, gratis.

There is an absolute change with the Obama admin.:  Obama's the first US president to declare the JEwish communities--not settlements--illegal.

Previous presidents said the Jewish communities were a hindrance to peace negotiatins, but, not illegal.

Because, they are entirely legal.

There is no occupied territory under international law.  There is no sovereign Arab state to be occupied and Jews are fully permitted to live on sovereign Jewish land.

You know less than zero about the matter.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 20, 2010)

I don't quite see what your complaint is here.  Is it his speech, which you believe should be restricted?  Or the content which states he MAY disagree with the president in the future in certain situations.  Which part is so wrong that you can justify removing him from office by force?


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 20, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Being pro-Israel, the only democracy in the fascist Arab Muslim Middle East and one that is America's closest and most reliable ally, is patriotic.
> 
> Even a clueless twit like you should understand this.



Israel is NOT a "democracy". It has NO Constitution and NO Bill of Rights to protect it's citizens. They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!! That's right folks!! THREE MILLION A DAY!! Israel has spied on the US and has stolen from the US. Some ally.....

However, there are far too many "pro-Israeli" Congress-critters and certainly far too many dual US/Israeli citizens in Obama's cabinet. Not only does this creat a conflict of interest, but it is TREASON!!

America FIRST, SECOND and ONLY!! "Even a clueless twit like you should understand this."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Being pro-Israel, the only democracy in the fascist Arab Muslim Middle East and one that is America's closest and most reliable ally, is patriotic.
> ...



Israel: Open society
Free speech
Free and fair elections
Independent judiciary, due process, appeals up to the High Court 
Freedom of the press
Freedom of religion
Freedom of movement
Freedom of expression
Freedom of protest

Yah, Israel is a democracy.  The only one in the Middle East



> It has NO Constitution and NO Bill of Rights to protect it's citizens. They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!! That's right folks!! THREE MILLION A DAY!! Israel has spied on the US and has stolen from the US. Some ally.....



The UK has no constitution.  Wanna shut them down, twit?

Israel's High Scourt elevated its Basic Laws to constitutional status in 1995.

Thus, you're clueless.



> You're an idiot who knows nothing about he matter.



You're brain dead.  Run along.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!!



You just made that up, right?

Israelis purchase $15 BILLION in products each year making Israel among America's largest export markets in the world.

Thus, Israel is not only America's most important and closest ally, Israel is a lucrative one.

Office of the United States Trade Representative...


> U.S. goods exports to Israel in 2008 were $14.5 billion, up 11.3 percent from the previous year. Corresponding U.S. imports from Israel were $22.3 billion, up 7.4 percent. Israel is currently the 20th largest export market for U.S. goods.


 Israel | Office of the United States Trade Representative


You made a complete asshole of yourself.  Go away


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> [However, there are far too many "pro-Israeli" Congress-critters and certainly far too many dual US/Israeli citizens in Obama's cabinet. Not only does this creat a conflict of interest, but it is TREASON!!



Are you on drugs?  

America supporting its closest and most reliable ally is treason?

You need serious psychiatric help.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 20, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> However, there are far too many "pro-Israeli" Congress-critters and certainly far too many dual US/Israeli citizens in Obama's cabinet.



The US permits dual citizenship with any country, shit for brains.

D'oh, mental patient


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Israel is NOT a "democracy". It has NO Constitution and NO Bill of Rights to protect it's citizens. They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!! That's right folks!! THREE MILLION A DAY!! Israel has spied on the US and has stolen from the US. Some ally.....


Why do you think a democratic nation needs those pieces of paper?  That's not how a democracy is defined, it's just our rendition of democracy.  Israel is a democracy.  Look up the meaning of the word if you don't understand it.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is NOT a "democracy". It has NO Constitution and NO Bill of Rights to protect it's citizens. They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!! That's right folks!! THREE MILLION A DAY!! Israel has spied on the US and has stolen from the US. Some ally.....
> ...



The UK has no constitution.

Israel, for all intents and purposes, has a constitution.

The UN ranks Israel among the 15 best countries to live in  (out of 170 countries) in the world and with the highest qualities of life, emphasizing political and cultural freedom and equality in education, healthcare, life expectancy and income, ahead of England, Spain, Greece, Italy, Finland,  Belgium, Denmark, Luxembourg and Austria 

http://hdr.undp.org/en/statistics/


> Human Development is a development paradigm that is about much more than the rise or fall of national incomes. It is about creating an environment in which people can develop their full potential and lead productive, creative lives in accord with their needs and interests. People are the real wealth of nations. Development is thus about expanding the choices people have to lead lives that they value. And it is thus about much more than economic growth, which is only a means &#8212;if a very important one &#8212;of enlarging people&#8217;s choices.
> 
> Fundamental to enlarging these choices is building human capabilities &#8212;the range of things that people can do or be in life. The most basic capabilities for human development are to lead long and healthy lives, to be knowledgeable, to have access to the resources needed for a decent standard of living and to be able to participate in the life of the community. Without these, many choices are simply not available, and many opportunities in life remain inaccessible.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



I vote Republican Moe so your "sounds great to the left" is bogus.
Who owned the oil companies in 1948?
How do you "pay off a few sultans" when THEY OWN the oil now?
You believe the Arabs nationalizing the oil in their countries had something to do with Isreal?
LOL, you need a high school history course.


----------



## Urbanguerrilla (Nov 21, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



There is no need to have a mid-east colony just to get oil, there is plenty to go around and  there are alternatives in the pipeline


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 21, 2010)

Urbanguerrilla said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



No, there is not "plenty to go around" at the spicket.
As you know, Arab oil is at the spicket oil where all you do is pull a lever and out it comes.
The "plenty" oil you speak of is in the ground not drilled.
And that oil is more expensive than at the spicket oil.
Cheaper now to buy Arab oil. They have billions invested and rely on their stagle sales to the west.
Demand is the problem. We waste it.
And where is there a "mid east colony"? Clarification of your answer also.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Urbanguerrilla said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



You have no idea what you're even talking about.

Most US oil is sourced from domestic sources, Venezuela and Canada.

Only about 20% of US oil comes from Arab shitholes.

Now, you know


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 21, 2010)

​


Marc39 said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> > However, there are far too many "pro-Israeli" Congress-critters and certainly far too many dual US/Israeli citizens in Obama's cabinet.
> ...



Fine, but they have no place in the US governmental system.

It's still a conflict of interest. And it is TREASON to put another country ahead of the one of the goverment you work for!


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> > They are an "ally" that extorts the US people to the tune of 3 MILLION A DAY!!
> ...



I wasn't taking about trade. I was talking about financial and military aid.

And I didn't make it up either. Read on: US Aid to Israel and the Palestinians

All together we "give" Israel 7 MILLION a day.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Marc39 said:
> ...



There is no conflict.  Numerous foreign countries have representatives in Congress.

The A in AIPAC stands for America.

Take your medication.  You're mentally deranged.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollybaere said:
> ...



You're as dumb as a wall.

ISrael receives no economic aid.  ISrael has a $200 billion GDP and its per capita income is 3x that of Turkey.

Israel receives only military aid, which by law must be spent in the US, so, in effect, most US aid to ISrael remains in the US economy.

You're embarrassing yourself with your total ignorance of the subject matter.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollybaere said:
> ...



US aid to Pallie dogs who celebrated on 9/11 while Israelis mourned.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrM0dAFsZ8k[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Hollybaere said:
> ...



Shit for brains, the $15 BILLION in US exports to Israel more than offsets US aid to Israel.

Are you retarded or just incredibly dumb?


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> It's still a conflict of interest. And it is TREASON to put another country ahead of the one of the goverment you work for!



No, it's not.  Actively harming one's country for any reason can be seen as treasonous, but simply disagreeing with your government IS NOT, even if it means you are looking out for someone else.  The movie argument of "if you're not with me, then you're against me!" is one of the most immature illogical responses used to coerce a plot.  You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Fuck Israel and the bastards that put them ahead of their own country. There's so much info on the ass kissing our law makers do for them it is considered treasonous by many. America and it's people should come first.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fuck Israel and the bastards that put them ahead of their own country. There's so much info on the ass kissing our law makers do for them it is considered treasonous by many. America and it's people should come first.



Yeah, fuck the antiterrorism intelligence and military assistance Israel provides America to save your loser ass, while you masturbate in your room all day.

Go back to sleep, you pathetic drunk.

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests.
> 
> I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 21, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.



It does when the country you choose to support attacks the American military.

'The USS Liberty': America's Most Shameful Secret

Israel killed American sailors in a failed attempt to pin the killing on Arabs and draw the U.S. into a war with Israel's enemies.

It didn't work.

But Jews weren't dissuaded.

On 9/11, they knew we were about to be attacked.  But they said nothing.  They knew we'd fight the war they wanted if we were.  Hence, the Israeli "art students" cheering in New Jersey.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, fuck the antiterrorism intelligence and military assistance Israel provides America to save your loser ass, while you masturbate in your room all day.
> ...


----------



## The Rabbi (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.
> ...



The only problem you have is lack of access to medication.  That can be cured.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Urbanguerrilla said:
> ...



And all of those you named are at the spicket countries.
Are Venezuela, Mexico and Canada in the middle east which is the region mentioned in this thread?
You avoided my question like a monkey on fire.
Where is this "mid east colony"?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Gadawg73 said:
> ...



Are you retarded or just an idiot?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.
> ...



the attack that was debunked long ago as an accident?  The US govt didn't even bother investigating it.  You're not the brightest bulb.

You're a worthless bum, but, 50 high ranking military leaders sent Obama a letter proclaiming Israel as a key defensive asset and ally...

*Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*


> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> Israel's civilian and military leaders, came away with the unswerving belief
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Israel and the bastards that put them ahead of their own country. There's so much info on the ass kissing our law makers do for them it is considered treasonous by many. America and it's people should come first.
> ...


 You are relaying what you really do fuck ball?. Your allegiance to Isntreal is pathetic. We had no enemies in the middle east until that evil nation was created. It is you who are drunk with the lies and propaganda they spew, and asleep while your country is taken over, and our sons and daughters blood spilled for them and their lies. Fuck that nation, and you who support the subversion of the United States.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Shit for brains, the Ottoman Muslims sided with the Germans in WW I, before Israeli statehood.

Muslim Brotherhood, progenitor of Islamic terrorism, was created in 1928, before Israeli statehood

The Muslims collaborated with the Nazis in WW II, before Israeli statehood.

Try reading a book.  A history book, not your comic books


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Whao, we have real poor white trash among us.  

Sux being you.

US President John F. Kennedy... 


> This nation, from the time of President Woodrow Wilson, has established and continued a tradition of friendship with Israel because we are committed to all free societies that seek a path to peace and honor individual right. In the prophetic spirit of Zionism all free men today look to a better world and in the experience of Zionism we know that it takes courage and perseverance and dedication to achieve it.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> It does when the country you choose to support attacks the American military.
> 
> 'The USS Liberty': America's Most Shameful Secret
> 
> Israel killed American sailors in a failed attempt to pin the killing on Arabs and draw the U.S. into a war with Israel's enemies.


That's a nice backwater opinion from another hick such as yourself putting up information on his own personal website.  However this issue was investigated by both governments and seen as a mistake.  Israel paid millions.  

USS Liberty incident - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

And your best conspiracy theory you could come up with is that they tried to make it look Muslim?  Really?  Attacking an intelligent COMMUNICATIONS vessel with blatantly Israeli boats and planes, leaving many alive to talk about it?  You think that is the best secret war starting effort Israel could come up with?  I've heard of some stretches of the imagination, but your effort on this one is just sad.

Oh and then you go on to say that art students from Jersey somehow had access to top Israeli intel that was being withheld from the US?  Yes, because we tell all American art students top secret information too.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks on Spain because of Israel?  Nooooo

Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks in London because of Israel?  Nooooo

Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks in Beslan, Russia because of Israel? Nooooo

Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks on India because of Israel?  Nooooo

Al Qaeda planned to spill blood in Australia because of Israel? Noooooo

Al Qaeda threatened Germany, England and France with attacks because of Israel? Nooooo

You enjoy demonstrating your total cluelessness, white trash?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

You should really try to learn who created Alciada, before you start spouting off. Read some history, and get your brainwashed mind away from the publications they own (the Israelis and their sympathizers). Getting angry and talking filthy to people who have a different view of things will not reinforce your opinions to anybody.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Aw, getting angry and portraying your homo daydreams and fantasies on a public forum doesn't change the fact that Isntreal and it's zionist supporters in our country are subverting our nation



How the hell does supporting another country subvert our nation?  What kind of dumb hick reasoning is that?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Aw, getting angry and portraying your homo daydreams and fantasies on a public forum doesn't change the fact that Isntreal and it's zionist supporters in our country are subverting our nation
> ...


Not just
support for Isntreal but collusion and helping its genocidal cause has done a lot of damage to the US. The US has to go spill its blood for Isntreals enemies. It is an evil racist nation that hates Christians, among other non jew races. They pretend to be our alley, but just uses the US to achieve their ends.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You're as dumb as a wall.  Israel is the only country in the Middle East where the Christian population has increased, from 35,000 in 1947 to 200,000 currently.

White trash, you're so stupid, it's not even funny.  but, we still laugh at you.

*Susan M. Michael 
US Director 
International Christian Embassy Jerusalem *


> We support Israel because we are Americans and we believe all Americans should support Israel. Israel is a democracy, and the only democracy in a region of totalitarian and repressive governments. Israel is a strong and loyal ally of the USA in a region where the word &#8220;ally&#8221; is a relative term. In America&#8217;s war against terrorism and in her stance for freedom from tyranny, she will never have a stronger more vital ally than Israel.
> 
> Israel may need America&#8217;s support, but we know America needs Israel.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



For you to obsess on a postage-size country the size of Vermont is reflective of severe mental illness on your part.

I really hope you seek psychiatric help.  You're severely disturbed.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



The US and Israel are both fighting the same fight against an Islamic ideology that dictates the murder of all non-Muslims.

You're poor, ignorant white trash that knows nothing about the subject matter.

Readl, learn, poor white trash...

Omar Osama bin Laden...


> My father has a religious goal. He is controlled by the rules of jihad. He only kills if he thinks there is a need.


http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/middle_east/article6996210


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> You should really try to learn who created Alciada, before you start spouting off. Read some history, and get your brainwashed mind away from the publications they own (the Israelis and their sympathizers). Getting angry and talking filthy to people who have a different view of things will not reinforce your opinions to anybody.



You're poor white trash that knows nothing about al Qaeda.  

Bin Laden has stated why he does what he does...

Read, learn poor, white trash...

Osama bin Laden---


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> *I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.' *


washingtonpost.com


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> You should really try to learn who created *Alciada*



You cannot even spell al Qaeda, fucktard.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > You should really try to learn who created *Alciada*
> ...


 You really are a stupid goyim aren't you? I spelled it that way on pupose asshole, Al -*CIA* -DA. And the Christian population just fucking sky rocketed according to you, what's that 165,000 new Christians since 1947? They despise any race that isn't jewish, ever read some of the things that are preached in their Talmud? My God you are an idiot goy just like they want you to be.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...


For you to not be educated about the enormous negative ramifications that allegiance to the " postage sized" nation has caused the US, shows your ignorance.


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> You're as dumb as a wall.
> 
> ISrael receives no economic aid.  ISrael has a $200 billion GDP and its per capita income is 3x that of Turkey.
> 
> ...



BULLCRAP!! 

With the link I provided you, I have already proven you wrong!! Israel receives BOTH economic and military aid. Without it, Israel would whither away.

And just what is Israel's GDP?? Sex slavery?? Human Trafficking? Organ Trafficking? Bone and Tissue Trafficking?? Pornography? Child Pronograhpy?? 

Which one brings in this $200 Billion? Or are they all combined?

Where's your link? Where is your proof?? Hello??

You are totally delusional! And embarrassing.


----------



## jillian (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



how about the negative ramifications of our allegiance to a fossil fuel that happens to be controlled by people who send the money we give them to terrorists?

you know, as long as we're talking ramifications...


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks on Spain because of Israel?  Yes
> 
> Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks in London because of Israel?  Yes
> Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks in Beslan, Russia because of Israel? Yes
> ...



ALL Israeli false flags, blame on al-Qaeda, which is a CIA/Mossaud invention.

You stupidly claim "nooooo", but provide no credible proof as to any of your claims.

All I see is your open pie hole.

Here's proof for what I claim: Historical Look at False Flag Operations

Read it and weep.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You want to list some quotes idiot, The Talmud consist of opinions from individuals its not Jewish doctrine 




> Yes, the survival of the Jewish people is a miracle of God. The return of the Jewish people to the land promised to Abraham, Isaac, and Jacob is a miracle of God. The remarkable victories of Jewish armies against overwhelming odds in successive battles in 1948, and 1967, and 1973 are clearly miracles of God. The technological marvels of Israeli industry, the military prowess, the bounty of Israeli agriculture, the fruits and flowers and abundance of the land are a testimony to God's watchful care over this new nation and the genius of this people.
> 
> Pat Robertson



Why Evangelical Christians Support Israel - Speech - PatRobertson.com


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > Blood was spilled in the al Qaeda attacks on Spain because of Israel?  Yes
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > You're as dumb as a wall.
> ...



You are severely mentally ill and know less than zero about the subject matter.

ISrael receives no economic aid.  Israel receives strictly military aid, 75% of which must be spent in the US, by law, with American defense contractors.

Thus, aid to Israel is spent with US defense companies that employ millions of Americans and that form the foundation of the US economy.

Furthermore, Israel is one of the US's largest export markets, last year accounting for $15 billion in Israeli purchases of US products.

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones spoke of Israel's importance as an ally and strategic asset.

Read, learn, psycho...


> "We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests
> 
> *I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats*."


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> You stupidly claim "nooooo", but provide no credible proof as to any of your claims.



Bin Laden has provided proof of his motivation, it's ideological, not geopolitical.

Read, learn, psycho...

Osama bin Laden---


> Those who want people to worship the lord of the people, without following that doctrine, will be following the doctrine of Muhammad, peace be upon him.
> 
> *I was ordered to fight the people until they say there is no god but Allah, and his prophet Muhammad.' *



washingtonpost.com


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



So the Talmud is simply a bunch of opinions? Who are you trying to kid? In the words of Jewish author Herman Wouk, it is the "heart's blood of the Jewish religion." Its purpose is to explain, often in their own words, how they feel about you, the goyim and about your religion, Christianity. And your pastors like Robertson, along with Hagee and others are leading their flocks to destruction. The biggest enemy of Christ and Christianity are the International Talmudic Jews.
Most Christians believe that the Jews follow the TORAH or the Old Testament. Not so! According to Theodore Hertzl, father of modern Zionism, _The Babylonian Talmud supersedes every other instruction. It is the center and foundation of Jewish belief and directs their behavior toward non-Jews whom they call "goyim." _

Why are library shelves vacant of the Talmud and Zohar? Quite simply, its because Judaism teaches that the law they contain was given to Jews alone and its wrong for Gentiles to read that law. The Talmud says, The goy who pries into the law is worthy of death. 
Jewish leaders make it clear to Christian seminaries and
scholars that they will not tolerate published research into the Talmuds real teachings about Christ, Christianity, and Gentiles. Christian academics obey, terrified of being smeared as anti-Semites. 
HAVE YOU READ THE TALMUD LATELY? (Wri... - ! ?The Info Bunker? ! - tribe.net


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Severely mentally ill.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



That&#8217;s all bullshit propaganda from you're wako websites it is against Jewish law to attempt to force Judaism on anybody. And Kabala is not Jewish doctrine you don't know what you're posting idiot 


"





> *Contrary to popular belief, Judaism does not maintain that Jews are better than other people*. Although we refer to ourselves as G-d's chosen people, we do not believe that G-d chose the Jews because of any inherent superiority. According to the Talmud (Avodah Zarah 2b), G-d offered the Torah to all the nations of the earth, and the Jews were the only ones who accepted it. The story goes on to say that the Jews were offered the Torah last, and accepted it only because G-d held a mountain over their heads! (In Ex. 19:17, the words generally translated as "at the foot of the mountain" literally mean "underneath the mountain"!) Another traditional story suggests that G-d chose the Jewish nation because they were the lowliest of nations, and their success would be attributed to G-d's might rather than their own ability. Clearly, these are not the ideas of a people who think they are better than other nations. "



Judaism 101: Jewish Attitudes Toward Non-Jews



> *Does the Talmud contain slanders against Jesus and Christians? *There are several references to Yeshu (Jesus) in the Talmud and to Maryam (sometimes thought to be Mary). However, these were common names, and in each case it can be shown that the persons in question lived before the time of Jesus and that the incidents described probably had nothing to do with Jesus. Mary's name was possibly not "Miriam" or "Maryam," after the sister of Moses, but rather "Meri,"  meaning "rebellion." The Mishna and Talmud were for the most part compiled at a time when Christianity didn't exist or was a tiny and unimportant sect.  The major "rivals" of the Jews at that time were pagans. The notion that the Talmud slanders Jesus and the Christians was an invention of medieval Christians and Jewish apostates attempting to find favor with their new Christian fellows.






> *Do Jews or the Jewish Religion have a different law for Gentiles and for Jews? *
> 
> Anti=Semites claim that Jewish law treats gentiles differently than Jews and considers gentiles to be "animals." Under Jewish law, gentiles do not have ritual and religious obligations that are incumbent on orthodox Jews. This gave rise to some rulings in which gentiles and Jews are treated differently. However, the law was generally intended to be equitable and to treat everyone equally in non-religious matters.  According to Leviticus, 24:22, Ye shall have one manner of law, as well for the stranger, as for one of your own country: for I am the Lord your God.
> 
> The tractate "Avodah Zarah" deals with gentiles, but the reference is to pagans, rather than Christians. It  specifically mentions as their holidays pagan Roman celebrations such as Kalends and Saturnalia. Pagans were referred to as "Akum" - which is an acronym for worshipers of stars and astrological signs. Jewish law books have some very unkind things to say about these "heathens," but so do Muslim and Christian holy books.



Jew Hate:


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You are one sick motherfucker.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Hollybaere said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...




Steinitz: Israel can do without US economic aid - Israel News, Ynetnews

Good we should cut the parasites off militarily too.

The Israeli military (IDF)the third or forth most powerful army in the worldroutinely uses tanks, Apache helicopter gunships, and F-16 fighter jets (all subsidized by the U.S.) against a population that has no military and none of the protective institutions of a modern state. 

*The aid pipeline*

There are at least three ways in which aid to Israel is different from that of any other country. First, since 1982, U.S. aid to Israel has been transferred in one lump sum at the beginning of each fiscal year, which immediately begins to collect interest in U.S. banks. Aid that goes to other countries is disbursed throughout the year in quarterly installments.

Second, Israel is not required to account for specific purchases. Most countries receive aid for very specific purposes and must account for how it is spent. Israel is allowed to place US aid into its general fund, effectively eliminating any distinctions between types of aid. Therefore, U.S. tax-payers are helping to fund an illegal occupation, the expansion of colonial-settlement projects, and gross human rights violations against the Palestinian civilian population.

A third difference is the sheer amount of aid the U.S. gives to Israel, unparalleled in the history of U.S. foreign policy. Israel usually receives roughly one third of the entire foreign aid budget, despite the fact that Israel comprises less than .001 of the worldÿs population and already has one of the world's higher per capita incomes. In other words, Israel, a country of approximately 6 million people, is currently receiving more U.S. aid than all of Africa, Latin America and the Caribbean combined when you take out Egypt and Colombia.

US Aid to Israel: The Lifeblood of Occupation

All this aid and they spy and subvert the United States with Sayanim, and consider Christians and Jesus as sub human.

Todays corruption predates the duplicity in 1948 that induced Harry Truman to extend recognition to this extremist enclave as a legitimate nation state.
A long misinformed public lacks the tools to grasp how they are being deceived. Without those tools, Americans will continue to be frustrated at being played for the fool.

When the con is clearly seen, the mark (thats us) will see that all roads lead to the same duplicitous source: Israel and its operatives. The secret to Israels force-multiplier in the U.S. is its use of agents, assets and sayanim (Hebrew for volunteers).

Sayanim - Israeli Operatives in the U.S. - Salem-News.Com


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Fuck Israel and the bastards that put them ahead of their own country. There's so much info on the ass kissing our law makers do for them it is considered treasonous by many. America and it's people should come first.



I'm embarrassed poor white trash like you even live here.  My exhorbitant taxes support your trailer.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



On the contrary, it is you and those like you who are sick. You are being led down the path of destruction by liars. 

_Right now, across the globe, born-again, fundamentalist, bible-believing, evangelical Christians are being led down a path to destruction through a Satanically calculated deception, the roots of which were cultivated in ages past set forth for the final conflict between good and evil on earth. They haven't a clue they are deceived, in fact, they have filled themselves with the cancer of religious pride so as to become perfectly deluded, thinking themselves the correctors of the foolish and those in error. _
_.........Exactly as according to the prophecy of Daniel, Y'shua of Nazareth (Jesus) presented himself before the people and to the temple as Messiah and King -- only to be rejected by the ruling religious authorities who had conspired against Him from the time of his equally foretold birth. _

Jesus came here to warn mankind of these people, the children of Satan- 

_The Zionist Occult empire operates by the same condemned racist lie perpetrated by their forefathers, the lawyers and the self-absorbed ruling Jewish class that dominated all of Israel; those sociopathic, self-serving legalists who perpetually devised schemes above, around and even within the Law, in order to line their own pockets, subjugate the masses under religious tyranny and fear, and as Christ said, 'do the will of (their) father, the devil.' _

Zionism - The Occult Guild Of Antichrist

It is understandable to fight for a belief that was instilled within you since birth, it is forgivable to repent for being gullible, but it is not forgivable to continue to consciously deceive when you know the truth. We were lied to, plane and simple.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Not just support for Isntreal but collusion and helping its genocidal cause has done a lot of damage to the US. The US has to go spill its blood for Isntreals enemies. It is an evil racist nation that hates Christians, among other non jew races. They pretend to be our alley, but just uses the US to achieve their ends.


You do realize you keep typing words that are in no way supported by anything in the factual world, right?  And to further your complete lack of intelligence, you pick at the topic with childish name calling by misspelling the country name?  

Show some support to what you say.  Using real websites, not some backwater hick's blog. Until then, don't expect anyone to take you seriously.



Mr. Jones said:


> You cannot even spell al Qaeda, fucktard.


 You really are a stupid goyim aren't you? I spelled it that way on pupose asshole, Al -*CIA* -DA. And the Christian population just fucking sky rocketed according to you, what's that 165,000 new Christians since 1947? They despise any race that isn't jewish, ever read some of the things that are preached in their Talmud? My God you are an idiot goy just like they want you to be.[/QUOTE]
That's the dumbest misspelling I've ever heard.  The fact that you needed to explain it makes it that much worse.  I know very little about the Talmud, but it's clear to me you know even less, and make up parts with bigotry.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck Israel and the bastards that put them ahead of their own country. There's so much info on the ass kissing our law makers do for them it is considered treasonous by many. America and it's people should come first.
> ...


 Wrong again idiot, your taxes as well as mine go to pay the interest to the (non) Federal Reserve, but that's another factual story you will probably deny. Your assumptions are incorrect and stupid and make an ass(ume) out of you. Read and educate your self before you come here next time. Thanks for playing,  it was fun bitch slapping you around buh-bye now.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

> Quote: Originally Posted by Mr. Jones
> Not just support for Isntreal but collusion and helping its genocidal cause



Martin Luther King, Jr supported genocide, Mr. Poor White Trash?


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You're as dumb as a wall, poor white trash.

Israel is one of the largest US export markets, last year responsible for $15 BILION in exports.

You don't even pay any taxes, deadbeat.

You enjoy having me rip you a new asshole?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



I have a seven-figure annual income.  My income tax pays for you and your trailer, poor white trash.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You are severely psychiatrically imbalanced.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



The above psychotic drivel from a mental patient who cannot spell al Qaeda...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3001832-post117.html 

You're my poor white trash bitch.


----------



## Dis (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



$24791.57 is not 7 figures, knucklehead.  (Tho, I'm impressed as hell that you went up an entire figure since the last time we spoke what...2 weeks ago? 

How's about you lay off the personal insults, and your typical trash-talking bullshit, and actually discuss the topic at hand so that I don't have to go through the effort of removing you, eh?


----------



## Meister (Nov 21, 2010)

Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.



It seems like you guys put up with a lot of Jew hater propaganda around here, I'm just curious if this idiot called black people the devil would that be ok? Just asking


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Dis said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Envy is an unseemly trait.

Come to my 10,000 sq ft home in Saddle River and I'll show you how the other half lives.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Meister said:


> Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.



Coming from a chat room mod.  LOL


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.
> ...



Living well is the best revenge.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> > Quote: Originally Posted by Mr. Jones
> > Not just support for Isntreal but collusion and helping its genocidal cause
> 
> 
> ...


 Your appeal to authority is a logical fallacy, and a total fail. Dr. King's expertise as a non-violent civil rights leader and visionary are unparalleled in U.S. history. However, that does not make him an informed commentator on Middle Eastern affairs or on the ideological facets of Zionism.
Nonetheless, defenders of Israel often refer to a letter by Dr. King. This letter is reprinted in full on many web pages and in print.
......Soon afterwards, CAMERA, a rabidly pro-Israeli organization, published a statement declaring that the letter was "apparently" a hoax. CAMERA explained how it gained so much currency. The "letter" came from a "reputable" book,* Shared Dreams, by Rabbi Marc Shneier. *

Even the statements Congressman Lewis attributes to him are low in substance and high on flourishing rhetoric. For example, Dr. King stated that Israel is a "marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy." Referring to it as "marvelous" and an "oasis" sounds rather uninformed given the realities of military occupation and the forced exile the Palestinians have witnessed since Israel's foundation. They surely do not sound like the words of someone familiar with both sides of the story.
More significantly, as Tim Wise pointed out, Dr. King's supposed statements on Zionism came before the more than three decades of crippling Israeli occupation of the West Bank and Gaza, and the 1987 intifada that grabbed the world's attention. 


ei: Israel's apologists and the Martin Luther King Jr. hoax
Nice try...but you fail again.
Why don't you try to educate yourself on what Isntreal really is instead of trying to be an uninformed spokesman for it?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote: Originally Posted by Mr. Jones
> ...



You're stupider than I thought, poor white trash.

Martin Luther King was quoted by civil rights leader Congressman John Lewis, a personal friend of Dr. King.

You're so dumb, it's not even funny.  But, we all still laugh at you.


Martin Luther King, Jr.


> I see Israel as one of the great outposts of democracy in the world, and a marvelous example of what can be done, how desert land can be transformed into an oasis of brotherhood and democracy. Peace for Israel means security and that security must be a reality.



*John Lewis article with quote
"I have a dream" for peace in the Middle East / King's special bond with Israel*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Why don't you try to educate yourself on what Isntreal really is instead of trying to be an uninformed spokesman for it?



Coming from uneducated, poor white trash.  Too funny.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > > Quote: Originally Posted by Mr. Jones
> ...



There's no military occupaiton, poor white trash.

You're so out of your depth, it's silly.

Israel is a sovereign state under international law.

The only Palestinians are Jews, since the Romans renamed Judea, land of the Jews, "Palaestina" 1500 years after Jews had been living there and 500 years before the Muhammadan invaded.

Unless you can prove Muslims are Italian, I'm afraid you are fucked.  

Now, even you know, poor white trash.  No need to thank me, I'm a giver.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> ei: The Electronic Intifada



Oh dear, another uneducated loser trying to peddle the bogus website electronic intifada.

You're even more pathetic than I thought, poor white trash.

Tell me, does electronic intifada do electronic suicide bombings, poor white trash.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.
> ...


 You can't rebuttal what is being pointed out to you, so you appeal to the mods, that's pathetic. And just to make clear, there are many Jewish people who know they have been hijacked by Zionists and are against it, and speak out openly about it.
In your view, a Gentile who does not like anti-Gentilism is automatically an anti-Semite? 

_The Anti-Defamation League (ADL) outlined the major threats facing Jews around the globe and described how the singling out of Israel in public discourse was providing cover for the re-emergence of age-old anti-Semitic themes and conspiracy theories and their violent expression through hate crimes, harassment and vandalism.

*BUT.. genocide and ethnic cleansing against Palestinians by those very Israelis  is NOT a violent expression through hate crimes, harassment and vandalism.. The World According To zionism*_*
*
*Image Copyleft by Carlos Latuff*






PULLING OUT THE ANTI-SEMITISM CARD  AGAIN  Desertpeace


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> forced exile the Palestinians have witnessed since Israel's foundation.



Poor white trash, Arabs first called themselves Palestinians in 1967.  Israel was founded in 1948, when Arabs were just Arab sand rats.

So, you're clueless.

Furthermore, poor white trash, the UN granted your so-called Palestinians statehood in 1947, which they rejected, prior to going to war with Israel, a flagrant violation of international law and the UN Charter.

You're clueless, again.

Pallies fled the war, common during any war.

You're clueless, yet, again. 

Thus, Pallies forced their own exile in launching a conflict with Israel and then displacing themselves.

Your history lesson for the day, poor white trash.

Let me give you some advice: Don't even think of mindlessly cutting and pasting historical bullshit because I'll just shred it to pieces.

Capice?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> *BUT&#8230;.. genocide and ethnic cleansing against Palestinians *


*

Ethnic cleansing, really, poor white trash?  The facts edify otherwise...

1947: 500,000 Pallies
2010: 5,000,000 Pallies.

1947: 150,000 Israeli Arabs
2010: 1.5 million Israeli Arabs

1947: 60 million Arabs
2010: 350 million Arabs.

Arabs, in fact, are undergoing a population explosion

Now, don't you feel foolish, poor white trash,  Yah, you do*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> *BUT.. genocide and ethnic cleansing against Palestinians by those very Israelis  is NOT a violent expression through hate crimes, harassment and vandalism.. The World According To zionism[/I]*


*

Who is oppressing the Pallies, poor white trash?

Wall Street Journal...
"The Arab World's Dirty Secret".



			As Israelis and Palestinians prepare to visit Washington next week to begin direct peace talks, it's worth recalling what refugees the Palestinians arein Arab countries. 

Last week, Lebanon's parliament amended a clause in a 1946 law that had been used to bar the 400,000 Palestinians living in the country from taking any but the most menial jobs. "I was born in Lebanon and I have never known Palestine," the AP quoted one 45-year-old Palestinian who works as a cab driver. "We want to live like Lebanese. We are human beings and we need civil rights."

The dirty little secret of the Arab world is that it has consistently treated Palestinians living in its midst with contempt and often violence. In 1970, Jordan expelled thousands of Palestinian militants after Yasser Arafat attempted a coup against King Hussein. In 1991, Kuwait expelled some 400,000 Palestinians working in the country as punishment for Arafat's support for Saddam Hussein in the first Gulf War. 

For six decades, Palestinians have been forced by Arab governments to live in often squalid conditions so that they could serve as propaganda tools against Israel, even as millions of refugees elsewhere have been repatriated and absorbed by their host countries. This month's vote still falls short of giving Palestinian Lebanese the rights they deserve, including citizenship. But it's a reminder of the cynicism of so much Arab pro-Palestinian propaganda, and the credulity of those who fall for it.
		
Click to expand...


The Huffington Riposte: WHO ARE THE GREATEST PERSECUTORS OF THE PALESTINIANS? NOT ISRAEL, IT IS THE REST OF THE ARAB WORLD*


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 21, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > ei: The Electronic Intifada
> ...


 It's bogus to you because it is not a site that is 100% Israeli slanted. The Israeli biased view is all you seem to know, you are a closed minded fool, who feels the need to type his uneducated, low self esteem, sexual frustrations on a political message board. You are a very sad individual who needs to boast of your income, and housing to make yourself appear, and feel adequate.
You've distracted enough already, getting back to point, congress men/woman who are putting Israel before the US, are traitors.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> *BUT.. genocide and ethnic cleansing against Palestinians*


*

This ethnic cleansing of Pallies, uneducated poor white trash?




			Every year thousands of Palestinian patients from Gaza and the West Bank are treated in Israeli hospitals across the country. Patients also come from many Arab countries, some of which still don't even recognize Israel.
		
Click to expand...

 



			When a young Palestinian from the Gaza Strip was shot in the leg last year by Hamas during the ongoing conflict between the two main Palestinian political parties, Hamas and Fatah, he was offered treatment in both Egypt and Jordan, but instead he chose to go to Israel.
		
Click to expand...





			When I was injured I chose to come to Israel because it's well known that the treatment here is better than in Egypt - by a lot - or in Gaza. I had to have a microsurgery to replace a tendon in my foot, and I knew this was the best place to do it. He insisted that his identity be hidden, for fear of repercussions from Hamas.
		
Click to expand...

 
Rokon Asadi, Medical Rep. for Arab Community:



			All politics aside, Israel has a very good reputation in the world for medicine. There are many, many people who want to be treated by Israel. It just doesnt matter to them [that it]s Israel. There would be many more patients coming from Persian countries, Arab and neighboring countries, if there wasnt such difficulty getting their visas.
		
Click to expand...

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KCqJ948Td2Q[/ame]*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Electronic intifada is bogus because I have a Master's in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. and I say it's bogus.

You're done, uneducated poor white trash.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 21, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> You've distracted enough already, getting back to point, congress men/woman who are putting Israel before the US, are traitors.



Israel does infinitely more for the US than a worthless bum like you, uneducated, poor white trash.  Sitting in your trailer masturbating all day does not help national security. 

Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests
> 
> I* can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats.*"


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Uneducated, poor white trash, let's get back to demonstrating how utterly ignorant you are of Middle East affairs in these earlier posts...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > forced exile the Palestinians have witnessed since Israel's foundation.
> ...


 Man, you are truly a work of ignorant racist uneducated dogshit, go fuck off.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Sux I ripped you a new a-hole in these posts, eh, uneducated poor white trash?

I'm your worst nightmare  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> > What about all the UN resolutions against Israel? You fucking hypocritical jagoff.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> A very unfair partition recommendation by the UN to say the least, what with Arabs owning something along the lines of 80 to 85% of the land and the Jews owning 10% or so, they were expected to give up more then half of their land for the creation of Israel? Would you give up half of your house that maybe has been in your family for generations to some stranger simply because you were told to? Nobody in their right mind would say that is reasonable.



Utter rubbish, demonstrating your total lack of knowledge of the subject matter.

Jordan constituted 80% of Mandate Palestine, which was given to the Arab Hashemites from the Hijaz.

Furthermore, Arabs received 99.9% of the entire Ottoman Empire, representing 8 million square miles, twice the size of the US.

Israel is merely 8,000 sq miles, the size of Vermont, just 0.1% of the land mass.

Thus, you're a clueless twit, uneducated poor white trash


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Man, you are truly a work of ignorant racist uneducated dogshit, go fuck off.



Translation: I own you, beotch


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Electronic intifada is bogus because I have a Master's in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. and I say it's bogus.
> 
> You're done, uneducated poor white trash.


 You have a masters in bullshit from what you've been typing. You are full of shit, and all you say is bullshit, it's evident you are a sorry ass wannabe loser posing as something you wish you were. Did you learn all the fine points of debating from your so-called Princeton education? Oh yeah you sure come across as a well schooled ivy leaguer, you embarrass yourself, have you no shame? Do you really think coming here and posing as some highly intelligent rich asshole gives you some carte blanche? You really are full of shit, you are the asshole of these message boards by far.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic intifada is bogus because I have a Master's in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. and I say it's bogus.
> ...



Let's show everyone just how uneducated you are, uneducated poor white trash, in which I rip you a new asshole repeatedly...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## MikeK (Nov 22, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> No, it's not.  Actively harming one's country for any reason can be seen as treasonous, but simply disagreeing with your government IS NOT, even if it means you are looking out for someone else.  The movie argument of "if you're not with me, then you're against me!" is one of the most immature illogical responses used to coerce a plot.  You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.


You are intentionally ignoring the fact that Eric Cantor is not an ordinary citizen and what he's done is a great deal more than simply disagreeing with his government.  He is an important member of the U.S. Government, an elected representative of the American People whose purpose is to speak for the People.  But he has taken it upon himself to declare solidarity with the leader of a foreign government in opposition to the leaders of his own government and he's promised to serve the interests of that foreign government in conflict with the interests of the United States.  

So what you've said here is a bunch of spurious nonsense which is nothing more than an effort to defend the actions of another disloyal Jew.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.  Actively harming one's country for any reason can be seen as treasonous, but simply disagreeing with your government IS NOT, even if it means you are looking out for someone else.  The movie argument of "if you're not with me, then you're against me!" is one of the most immature illogical responses used to coerce a plot.  You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.
> ...



Birdbrain, Israel is a US ally and, in fact, America's closest and most reliable ally.

Try to wrap your tiny mind around that.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Who is racist, uneducated poor white trash?
"Oh Allah Kill All Jews And Americans"
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rls9eRKyo[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> > You're done, uneducated poor white trash.
> 
> 
> You have a masters in bullshit from what you've been typing. You are full of shit, and all you say is bullshit, it's evident you are a sorry ass wannabe loser posing as something you wish you were. Did you learn all the fine points of debating from your so-called Princeton education? Oh yeah you sure come across as a well schooled ivy leaguer, you embarrass yourself, have you no shame? Do you really think coming here and posing as some highly intelligent rich asshole gives you some carte blanche? You really are full of shit, you are the asshole of these message boards by far.



You are unable to factually refute one word I've posted, clown.
I own you.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You need help, you are hallucinating again. You are in need of your meds and a strait jacket. LOL  you are a hilarious idiot, shit man you are the # 1 asshole of the US Message Boards, I'm laughing so hard I'm tearing up...what a total moronic joke of a human being 
*Narcissistic Personality Disorder ..... grandiosity is the diagnostic hallmark of pathological narcissism,..*
That might explain your sorry mental state, but it's hilarious none the less, go back to school Mr. Ivy Leaguer, 
 I wasted enough time with you. Long day tomorrow, most of us have to work, and you probably need to see your shrink for a meds refill, night, night little boy


----------



## Annie (Nov 22, 2010)

This administration is so desperate for some 'win' on foreign policy after the disaster trip following the disaster election day, that they are resorting to bribe of Israel. Not good for US and not good for the Middle East:

With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior



> With settlement deal, U.S. will be rewarding Israel's bad behavior
> 
> By Daniel Kurtzer
> Sunday, November 21, 2010;
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> This administration is so desperate for some 'win' on foreign policy after the disaster trip following the disaster election day, that they are resorting to bribe of Israel. Not good for US and not good for the Middle East:



You get your information on the Mid East from the Washington Post, Einstein?

Go back to reading your comic books.


----------



## Annie (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > This administration is so desperate for some 'win' on foreign policy after the disaster trip following the disaster election day, that they are resorting to bribe of Israel. Not good for US and not good for the Middle East:
> ...



What? You like Israeli news outlets better?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...



Israel has a free press, birdbrain.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 22, 2010)

This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.


----------



## MikeK (Nov 22, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > It does when the country you choose to support attacks the American military.
> ...


Lt. Cmdr. James Ennes was the Deck Officer on the Liberty when she was attacked by Israel.  The following is taken from his book, _Assault On The Liberty:_

_"Survivors and many former top US officials like Secretary of State Dean Rusk and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of State Admiral Thomas Moorer said it was a carefully orchestrated and deliberate attack by Israel against an American ship. Yet, the United States has denied the USS Liberty a congressional investigation. *The attack remains the only major maritime incident in US history that has not received a public investigation by the US Congress.* 

They fear the Israeli and Jewish reactions. Also, I think that there is so much pro-Israel propaganda that many American Jews really believe that the attack was a tragic accident and that any attention to this story comes from anti-Semites. That claim alone is enough to stifle discussion, says Ennes who was officer-of-the-deck on the bridge the day of the attack. 

In his book, Assault on the Liberty, Ennes explained that before the attack he witnessed more than 6 hours of surveillance by Israeli aircraft that circled the USS Liberty thirteen times; sometimes close enough that they exchanged friendly waves. The USS Liberty was on a peaceful mission in the area, a safe distance from the fighting, in international waters off the Sinai Peninsula in the Mediterranean Sea. *The ship was clearly identified by Israel as a US intelligence ship and officers even heard Israelis recognize the ship as American on their radio frequencies.* The ship also had an American flag hoisted high above it._

Ennes is not the only survivor of the attack who insists it was no accident.  *Every one of the survivors insist it was no accident!*  They were there.  They experienced it.  Don't you think they would know the difference?  Why would they lie?  And why have those survivors been deprived of an opportunity to tell their story to the American People via a formal investigation?


----------



## Annie (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Wow, I must say that you have just crushed me with the comic books and bird brain remarks. Damn.

You might want to check my positions regarding Israel, anti-Israel has never been my position:

Kurtzer: US "bribe" to Israel bad for both countries | The Jewish Week



> Kurtzer: US "bribe" to Israel bad for both countries
> Submitted by James Besser on Sun, 11/21/2010 - 18:52
> 3Share
> 
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.



Jews living in Israel don't live in settlements, bud.  They are communities.

Obama doesn't live in a settlement in Washington, DC


----------



## Annie (Nov 22, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.



Disagree. The US has helped Israel out with things, but not rewarding aggressive behaviors, nor have we rewarded Palestinians for bad behavior. Honest broker has always been a misnomer, since the US is about as neutral here as we were with lend-lease. Besides the point, in this case that administration is straying over the line and will be forced down the line into a tit-for-tat with Palestinians, not something anyone wants to see.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


----------



## Annie (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Annie said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Annie said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.
> ...



Really, birdbrain?  The US has given the Pallies over $500 million for bad terrorist behavior.

The fuckers have fired thousands of rockets into Israel or are you so ignorant?

And, did you forget the Pallie scum celebrating 9/11, bimbo?
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6WptpG_yVUI[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Annie said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.
> ...



Bimbo, why would the US be neutral when Israel is a democracy and a US ally and the Pallies are fascists who are terrorists?  It's only moraly correct for the US to favor ISrael.

You are lame.


----------



## Meister (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Looks like we have another Topspin mentality with Marc39.  I've always found that those that need to talk about themselves like those two have self esteem issues.
> ...



I lived a lot longer than you and have and had a hell of a lot more contact with people than you have.  It's not rocket science, Marc.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 22, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Notice how when I debunked you're stupidity and pointed out the Talmud was written before there was really a Christian religion you totally ignored it and moved on to something else .Just shows you're full of shit.



> What is Zionism?
> Zionism is the Jewish national movement of rebirth and renewal in the land of Israel - the historical birthplace of the Jewish people. The yearning to return to Zion, the biblical term for both the Land of Israel and Jerusalem, has been the cornerstone of Jewish religious life since the Jewish exile from the land two thousand years ago, and is embedded in Jewish prayer, ritual, literature and culture.
> 
> Modern Zionism emerged in the late 19th century in response to the violent persecution of Jews in Eastern Europe, anti-Semitism in Western Europe. Modern Zionism fused the ancient Jewish biblical and historical ties to the ancestral homeland with the modern concept of nationalism into a vision of establishing a modern Jewish state in the land of Israel.
> ...




What is Zionism?


----------



## CMike (Nov 22, 2010)

MikeK said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > No, it's not.  Actively harming one's country for any reason can be seen as treasonous, but simply disagreeing with your government IS NOT, even if it means you are looking out for someone else.  The movie argument of "if you're not with me, then you're against me!" is one of the most immature illogical responses used to coerce a plot.  You can be supportive of another country over your own, and it still doesn't mean you're against your own country.
> ...


You are falsely assuming that obama isn't disloyal.

Cantor doesn't work for Obama, and when Obama favors terrorists congressmen have a duty to voice their opinion.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You have ESP?  LOL

Come to my custom built house in Saddle River and see how a very successful person lives.


----------



## Meister (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



It's curious that you seem to have a need to brag about it, Marc  Most secure people don't need to do that.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



Were I, say, a chat room moderator, I'd have nothing to brag about.


----------



## CMike (Nov 22, 2010)

I proudly am disloyal to Obama.


----------



## Meister (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Difference between me and you....You still have to work, and I don't.  I don't need to brag about what I have.
BAWHAAAAAAA!


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



I love my work.  Then, again, I don't read posts in a chat room all day for no pay.  
BAWAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Meister (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



You missed the point.   You still have to work.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



You missed MY point: It's not work if you enjoy it.  A point way above the paygrade of, say, a chat room moderator.
And, if I chose to retire early, I could easily do so.  Though, with my newfound free time, I would be engaged in far more fulfilling activities than reading people's posts in a chat room all day gratis.


----------



## Meister (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Sure you would.   Your maturity level is on the same level as Topspin's was.  Nobody believed him and I doubt that many believe you.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Electronic intifada is bogus because I have a Master's in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. and I say it's bogus.
> 
> You're done, uneducated poor white trash.


I'm sorry, but there's no job in the world where that degree can get you a 7 figure salary.  Haha.  Listen lil dude.  I've been roughly on the same side of these topics as you are.  Some of the things these people are saying are just ridiculous.  But the things YOU are saying are just wrong.  Bad form.  Dirty name calling.  You are intelligent enough to argue your points without sinking to that level.  



MikeK said:


> You are intentionally ignoring the fact that Eric Cantor is not an ordinary citizen and what he's done is a great deal more than simply disagreeing with his government.  He is an important member of the U.S. Government, an elected representative of the American People whose purpose is to speak for the People.  But he has taken it upon himself to declare solidarity with the leader of a foreign government in opposition to the leaders of his own government and he's promised to serve the interests of that foreign government in conflict with the interests of the United States.


Well, no.  You can't draw that conclusion.  Disagreeing with other leaders of this country is not a conflict of interest with this country.  It's just disagreement with its leaders.  The sum total of a country is not reduced down to its leaders.  In fact, THE VERY REASON we have people like senators and congressmen instead of just having one single president rule over everything is to ALLOW FOR disagreement to promote balance.  Disagreeing with Obama does not make you a traitor to the US.  I asked you what he's done.  The only response you seem to give is that he's "declared" something.  That too is not treasonous.  It's freedom of speech.  Come back when his ACTIONS directly harm the country.  Until then, you're just as "treasonous" as he is for speaking your mind on this forum.



MikeK said:


> Lt. Cmdr. James Ennes was the Deck Officer on the Liberty when she was attacked by Israel.  The following is taken from his book, _Assault On The Liberty:_
> 
> _"Survivors and many former top US officials like Secretary of State Dean Rusk and Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of State Admiral Thomas Moorer said it was a carefully orchestrated and deliberate attack by Israel against an American ship. Yet, the United States has denied the USS Liberty a congressional investigation. *The attack remains the only major maritime incident in US history that has not received a public investigation by the US Congress.*
> 
> ...


He's not the only survivor of the attack where Israelis in Israeli uniforms and boats and planes tried to sink a US ship to make it look AS IF it were a Muslim attack?  So why where there survivors?  Who do you think rescued them?  Your idea is just ridiculous.  Do you even realize the guy you pointed out went on a tour across the country to sell his book?  You say there was no investigation when I have already shown you links that prove otherwise.  The investigation happened from both countries, and Israel paid millions.  

So let's recap: Israel sinks a communications boat, leaving many survivors.  Those survivors are rescued by ???  probably Israel, then sent back to America.  Israel pays millions of dollars.  And somehow you still believe your conspiracy theory even though this guy is trying to sell books?  How gullible.  I'll believe our government and its investigation over your sell-out.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic intifada is bogus because I have a Master's in Middle East studies from Princeton Univ. and I say it's bogus.
> ...



You're stupid enough to actually think Israel picked a fight with the US?  

Stay away from sharp objects.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Meister said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Meister said:
> ...



A chat room mod who reads posts all day for no money and argues with posters weighs in on maturity.  Oh, the irony.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 22, 2010)

The Rabbi said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanHick said:
> ...



Jews:  one tactic is to "medicalize" dissent, i.e., anyone who disagrees with them has a mental problem.  Used frequently during the Soviet days.  Freud, an uber-Jew, pioneered the practice of telling white gentiles they were mentally ill for being "repressed" when really, they were perfectly normal, and his real goal was upsetting Western society.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 22, 2010)

I checked in with the guys at Stormfront to see if "Marc39" was one of their plants to make the pro-Israel people look bad.  Brag you're rich and went to Princeton.  Call everyone "white trash" who needs their meds.  Say "shithead" and "fuckhead" to everyone.

Still waiting to hear back...  it would be a good idea, actually.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> The Rabbi said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



You're so weak and insecure over a few million Jews in the world.

There is medication, you know, for paranoid schizophrenia.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> SmarterThanHick said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


No.  I don't know if you accidentally quoted and responded to me instead of someone else, but if you quoted correctly, I recommend you go reread the post, because you took away the exact opposite meaning of what it states.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> I checked in with the guys at Stormfront to see if "Marc39" was one of their plants to make the pro-Israel people look bad.  Brag you're rich and went to Princeton.  Call everyone "white trash" who needs their meds.  Say "shithead" and "fuckhead" to everyone.
> 
> Still waiting to hear back...  it would be a good idea, actually.



Still upset I bitch slapped you around the block like a cheap ho, poor white trash?

Let's review just how embarrassingly uneducated you really are...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, Marc, what's a Jew's favorite war song?

Onward Christian Solider.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Hey, Marc, what's a Jew's favorite war song?
> 
> Onward Christian Solider.



That's all you got, loser.
I demolished you.


----------



## hipeter924 (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > This doesn't surprise me at all and it wasn't even worth a news story, back room deals and bribes have gone on over the settlements for years, it's not like this is anything new.
> ...


No, they all live in a city together, some parts of it has religious fanatics,  wouldn't care to live there myself, Tel Aviv is much better. If you are  talking about the 'peace process' settlements has pretty much come to  mean the entire Israeli state, because the Palestinians want it all. The  traditional process involves the US sending money to pay for  negotiations, Israeli's add money also for the negotiations, the  Palestinians then pretend to agree, and a day later a suicide bomber  sent by the Palestinians blows himself up or they send a rocket and  destroy an apartment building in Israel. It's not hard to realize the  process doesn't work, that's before you add in religion and the whole  "Islam will rule the world" thing.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > The Rabbi said:
> ...



You had him pegged and KOed in your first sentence.

Why lump him in with folks that genetically have little control over their condition?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

hipeter924 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...



The term settlement is intended to delegitimize legitimate Jewish communities built on sovereign Israel land.

Jews did not colonize their own land they have owned for 4000 years.  That would be the Muslims who colonized and settled the Middle East


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 22, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> ISrael receives no economic aid.  Israel receives strictly military aid, 75% of which must be spent in the US, by law, with American defense contractors.
> 
> Thus, aid to Israel is spent with US defense companies that employ millions of Americans and that form the foundation of the US economy.
> 
> Furthermore, Israel is one of the US's largest export markets, last year accounting for $15 billion in Israeli purchases of US products.



So......where is a credible link or source to back up your claim? (crickets from Marc39)

The web-site I provided in my previous post proves you WRONG about "Israel only receiving military aid" from the US. So, shut your pie hole for a change and admit it when you are WRONG.

And AGAIN, I am going to ask you......

Just what IS Israel's GDP??

Sex slavery? Human trafficking? Organ trafficking? Pronography? Child progography?? Bone and tissue Trafficking? Pick one, or all. You can say it....we know.

Or do you only chose to answer the questions you THINK you have the answers to?


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 22, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



He's too fucking stupid to realize the Arabs hold the American economy hostage with their control of oil.  It's no conicidence American politicians never even utter a word of criticism against Arab shitholes with the worst human rights records in the world.  Most of all, Saudi Arabia, which beheaded 6 people in just one month, last year.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Gadawg73 said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...



Like I said, I agree.
Why lump him in with folks with a medical condition they can not help?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Notice how when I debunked you're stupidity and pointed out the Talmud was written before there was really a Christian religion you totally ignored it and moved on to something else .Just shows you're full of shit.


 You haven't debunked anything. The Talmud consists of 63 books of  historical writings of the ancient rabbis. It was edited *five centuries after the birth of Jesus.* From the birth of Jesus until this day, there has never been recorded more vicious, and vile blasphemies of Jesus, or Christians and the Christian faith by anyone, and if people call themselves Christians, they should turn off the TV and learn about what is written, and thought about them.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how when I debunked you're stupidity and pointed out the Talmud was written before there was really a Christian religion you totally ignored it and moved on to something else .Just shows you're full of shit.
> ...



Notice how I debunked you, uneducated poor white trash? 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...


Marc39, you are a very sick person in need of professional psychiatric intervention: 
*personality disorders by DSM-IV. All the personality disorders show up as deviations from normal in one or more of the following:
(1) cognition -- i.e., perception, thinking, and interpretation of oneself, other people, and events;
(2) affectivity -- i.e., emotional responses (range, intensity, lability, appropriateness);
(3) interpersonal functions;
(4) impulsivity.

Narcissistic Personality Disorder

While grandiosity is the diagnostic hallmark of pathological narcissism, there is research evidence that pathological narcissism occurs in two forms, (a) a grandiose state of mind in young adults that can be corrected by life experiences, and (b) the stable disorder described in DSM-IV, which is defined less by grandiosity than by severely disturbed interpersonal relations.
     The preferred theory seems to be that narcissism is caused by very early affective deprivation, yet the clinical material tends to describe narcissists as unwilling rather than unable, thus treating narcissistic behaviors as volitional -- that is, narcissism is termed a personality disorder, but it tends to be discussed as a character disorder.*
Narcissistic Personality Disorder (NPD) : DSM-IV Diagnostic Criteria


You got nothing, you are nothing, and you are clearly a mentally disturbed individual with classic exhibits of personality disorders. 
You are the joke of the US Message Boards.  Mr.Princeton grad wannabe LOL, "I live in a custom built house, I know more then anybody..." you are pathetically hilarious with your grandiose hallucinations, and stupid ignorant name calling ramblings. You are probably on disability for your mental disorders that render you incapable of functioning as a rational person in society without your meds. You have displayed for all that read this thread, that you fit the above described description quite appropriately, and the best way to proceed with a decent discussion of the original topic is to use the ignore function, or you can do humanity a grand service and kill your self.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Translation:  I rip you a new asshole, uneducated, poor white trash.


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> You haven't debunked anything. The Talmud consists of 63 books of  historical writings of the ancient rabbis. It was edited *five centuries after the birth of Jesus.* From the birth of Jesus until this day, there has never been recorded more vicious, and vile blasphemies of Jesus, or Christians and the Christian faith by anyone, and if people call themselves Christians, they should turn off the TV and learn about is written, and thought about them.



I'm not very familiar with the passages you're referring to.  Could you quote some?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > You haven't debunked anything. The Talmud consists of 63 books of  historical writings of the ancient rabbis. It was edited *five centuries after the birth of Jesus.* From the birth of Jesus until this day, there has never been recorded more vicious, and vile blasphemies of Jesus, or Christians and the Christian faith by anyone, and if people call themselves Christians, they should turn off the TV and learn about is written, and thought about them.
> ...



Much information about the passages about the Talmud can be read by a simple search. I have found arguments for and against the views and interpretations as well as the history very interesting. Like anything else the significance of it is left to the reader.
Google


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm asking you to support your point by citing specific passages.  I'm not going to do your searching for you.  That's not how making a point works.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


 Only in your mind marc39, only in your mind


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Only here, uneducated, poor white trash [You're my bitch]...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## SmarterThanHick (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Only here, uneducated, poor white trash [You're my bitch]...



You are such a tool.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

SmarterThanHick said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Only here, uneducated, poor white trash [You're my bitch]...
> ...



Fetch my slippers, dog.


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39's "poor white trash":







Take a moment and pay your respects.  You, as a wealthy Jew, tap comfortably on your computer while the "white trash" you insult enlist, fight and die in the Middle East.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Notice how when I debunked you're stupidity and pointed out the Talmud was written before there was really a Christian religion you totally ignored it and moved on to something else .Just shows you're full of shit.
> ...



So...The birth of Jesus was not the beginning of the Christian religion idiot. The Christian religion did not really become a major religion till Rome accepted it 400 yrs later. so really you're full of shit. and I'm sure Jesus studied the Talmud, Since he was a Jew


----------



## Jroc (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39's "poor white trash":
> 
> Take a moment and pay your respects.  You, as a wealthy Jew, tap comfortably on your computer while the "white trash" you insult enlist, fight and die in the Middle East.



Hey moron.. If thats what you think of our military 'Poor white trash" then you're the one thats an idiot. Oh and there are more then white people in the military, and we have the most educated military in the history of the country. Now shut the fuck up before you embarrass yourself further


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39's "poor white trash":
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You don't have the manhood to fight in war, pussy.  Israelis make the US a safer place for low rent, ball-less cowards like you.

Secretary of Defense Robert Gates...


> The United States' commitment to Israel's security is unshakeable, and our defense relationship is stronger than ever, to the mutual benefit of both nations. The United States and our ally Israel share many of the same security challenges, from combating terrorism to confronting the threat posed by Iran's nuclear weapons program



Navy Admiral Mike Mullen...


> The Israelis, of course, remain a vital ally and a cornerstone of our regional security commitments.



Four Star General and former National Security Advisor James Jones...


> We will never forget that since the first minutes of Israeli independence, the United States has had a special relationship with Israel. And that will not change.  Why?  Because this is not a commitment of Democrats or Republicans; it is a national commitment based on shared values, deep and interwoven connections, and mutual interests
> 
> I can also say from long experience that our security relationship with Israel is important for America. Our military benefits from Israeli innovations in technology, from shared intelligence, from exercises that help our readiness and joint training that enhances our capabilities and from lessons learned in Israel's own battles against terrorism and asymmetric threats


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 23, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Israelis make the US a safer place for low rent, ball-less cowards like you.
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 23, 2010)

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project.

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israel&#8217;s tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security"


----------



## jillian (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> I always thought it was the U.S. military that made the U.S. safe.



Not alone, kkk'er... 



> Israelis spend their time studying the Talmud, spitting on Christians, and trafficking in poor white trash from the Ukraine forced into prostitution for sweaty bald guys named "Uri."  Fun stuff, but it doesn't make us safer.



i think you've lost brain cells... nothing about that indicates even a modicum of intellect.


----------



## Yurt (Nov 23, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 24, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



Just click the links on the google search I provided, they are very interesting, and you might learn something about Talmudism, the Pharisees, how the rabbis think about "goyim" etc. Learning about something or another opinion on a subject takes effort on the part of the seeker, try it sometime.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Still hearing voices in your head, psycho?

Does your asshole still hurt from having it ripped by me in these posts, uneducated poor white trash?...
http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it's funny how jillian, uber-liberal Jew from New York, jumps in on the side of the war-monger-for-Israel Jews like marc93.

Class, you'll note that Jews come together when it matters.  You whites out there could learn a lesson from that.

You might be wondering why marc93 keeps using the term "white trash."  What's he got against whites?  They are, after all, fighting his wars.

Know what percentage of Jews fight for the U.S. military?


----------



## William Joyce (Nov 24, 2010)

Yurt said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Marc39 said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> I think it's funny how jillian, uber-liberal Jew from New York, jumps in on the side of the war-monger-for-Israel Jews like marc93.



How's your ass feeling after getting so many new assholes ripped by me, uneducated poor white trash?  

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## bag (Nov 24, 2010)

the us will always defend the nation of israel, stop trying to scare the general public and isrealites worldwide you assholes.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Yurt said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 24, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Know what percentage of Jews fight for the U.S. military?



You have a vagina, pussy boy.

In preparation for the Iraq War, American soldiers trained in IDF facilities and Israeli drones flew above the Sunni Triangle and in Afghanistan providing U.S. Marines with critical intelligence.

In Iraq, Israeli advisers have trained US special forces in aggressive counter-insurgency operations, including the use of assassination squads against guerrilla leaders. 

The IDF sent urban warfare specialists to Fort Bragg in North Carolina, the home of US special forces, and Israeli military consultants have also visited Iraq. 

The US Army also travelled to Israel to glean lessons learned from their counterterrorist operations in urban areas. The IDF regularly shared its experience in the West Bank and Gaza with the US armed forces. The Pentagon regularly asked the IDF to debrief on operations similar to those engaged in by US military forces.

An American liaison team had been responsible for coordinating efforts and intelligence between the Pentagon, the IDF, and American forces. Major General Charles Simpson, the chief liaison officer for the U.S. Army, met repeatedly with IDF Chief of Staff Moshe Ya'alon on this joint project. 

Joint air force exercises, such as the Juniper Cobra, had taken place between Israeli and the American Patriot artillery in the Negev and radar units from the U.S. Sixth Fleet. Noble Dina, an anti-submarine warfare exercise, were executed with the combined efforts of the Israel Navy and the Sixth Fleet. 

American soldiers were in Israel prior to the Iraq war to work with anti-missile defenses, both the U.S.-made Patriot and the Arrow, developed by both Israel and the U.S. 

The U.S. sailed an aircraft carrier, the Harry Truman, into the Mediterranean Sea. The aircraft allowed U.S. planes to reach Iraqi targets by flying over Israeli and Jordanian territory. Israel has permitted the use of its air zones. 

Israel has been sharing with the US its experience in combating Palestinian terrorism, which has been helpful in the US's war in Afghanistan. The US military benefits from Israels tactics against suicide bombers, car bombs and improvised explosive devices. 

In contrast to US commitments to Korea, Japan, Germany and numerous other countries in which the US has over 100 military bases, the US has no military bases in Israel. 

Former Secretary of State and NATO forces Commander Alexander Haig has said that he is pro-Israeli because Israel is "the largest American aircraft carrier in the world that cannot be sunk, does not carry even one American soldier, and is located in a critical region for American national security"


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 24, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Know what percentage of Jews fight for the U.S. military?
> ...



"critical region for American national security"
is what I have been saying all along.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Just click the links on the google search I provided, they are very interesting, and you might learn something about Talmudism, the Pharisees, how the rabbis think about "goyim" etc. Learning about something or another opinion on a subject takes effort on the part of the seeker, try it sometime.




It's idiots like you that look for ways to create hate, and discredit the Jews. Given their long history it's not hard to pick and choose individual things to make you're case. But generally you don't know what you're talking about. You're just another  fricken idiot looking for reasons to hate Jews.




> "The Talmud has strong words for everyone, because that is how the Talmudists spoke, to each other, and about everything. The Torah, they said, was fire, and one must be on fire to learn it and practice it. Their talk was also fire. But inside the intellectual fireworks was a love created by an honest spirituality. When you just read the words, however, it sounds awful. But remember, whatever they say about Romans, Greeks, and other pagans, they spoke much worse about their own, about those who opposed the scholars, and even other scholars who "erred" etc."




A Rabbi Replies to Hate


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> I think it's funny how jillian, uber-liberal Jew from New York, jumps in on the side of the war-monger-for-Israel Jews like marc93.
> 
> Class, you'll note that Jews come together when it matters.  You whites out there could learn a lesson from that.
> 
> [...]


Their tenacious solidarity is at once the Jews' greatest strength and their greatest weakness.  It strongly binds them together and thus affords them exceptional political power.  But in the end it has historically brought misery upon them in the form of antipathy, expulsion, persecution and attempted genocide.  The Jews have been kicked out of every country which has ever hosted them -- with the single exception of the United States.  

With very few exceptions a Jew will instinctually defend and/or facilitate another Jew and in matters of conflict with a gentile there is no consideration of right or wrong.  The Jews think of themselves as the Chosen People of God and as such they are the most insular, exclusive and discriminating people of all.  

Any Jew who recognizes the self-defeating aspect of this extraordinary solidarity and openly criticizes it is ostracized and denounced as a "self-hating degenerate."  One such example is DePaul University Professor Norman Finkelstein, author of _The Holocaust Industry._  Another prominent example is the Karta Naturei, a small sect of Hasidm who are anti-Zionist and are demonstrably opposed to the aggressively defended existence of Israel.


----------



## Gadawg73 (Nov 25, 2010)

MikeK said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny how jillian, uber-liberal Jew from New York, jumps in on the side of the war-monger-for-Israel Jews like marc93.
> ...



Are you Muslim?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 25, 2010)

Jroc said:


> It's idiots like you that look for ways to create hate, and discredit the Jews. Given their long history it's not hard to pick and choose individual things to make you're case. But generally you don't know what you're talking about. You're just another  fricken idiot looking for reasons to hate Jews.


 I don't need to create things or make things up, it is all in the history even before Jesus arrived on the scene to put the Pharisees in their place and warn us about their hypocrisy. Anyone here is free to look into it, many sadly choose to believe their pastors that we have to give this counterfeit peoples our blind devotion. Look things up yourself, and free your mind, especially if you are of the Christian faith.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > It's idiots like you that look for ways to create hate, and discredit the Jews. Given their long history it's not hard to pick and choose individual things to make you're case. But generally you don't know what you're talking about. You're just another  fricken idiot looking for reasons to hate Jews.
> ...



Except, you know less than zero about history, uneducated poor white trash, as I have demonstrated by bitch slapping you around the block...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

MikeK said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's funny how jillian, uber-liberal Jew from New York, jumps in on the side of the war-monger-for-Israel Jews like marc93.
> ...



Winston Churchill...


> We owe to the Jews a system of ethics which, even if it were entirely separated from the supernatural, would be incomparably the most precious possession of mankind, worth in fact the fruits of all wisdom and learning put together.


 
US President John Adams...


> I will insist that the Hebrews have done more to civilize men than any other nation. If I were an atheist, and believed in blind eternal fate, I should still believe that fate had ordained the Jews to be the most essential instrument for civilizing the nations. If I were an atheist of the other sect, who believe, or pretend to believe that all is ordered by chance, I should believe that chance had ordered the Jews to preserve and propagate to all mankind the doctrine of a supreme, intelligent, wise, almighty sovereign of the universe, which I believe to be the great essential principle of all morality, and consequently of all civilization.


 
Alexis de Toqueville...


> I studied the Koran a great deal. I came away from that study with the conviction there have been few religions in the world as deadly to men as that of Muhammad. So far as I can see, it is the principal cause of the decadence so visible today in the Muslim world and, though less absurd than the polytheism of old, its social and political tendencies are in my opinion to be feared, and I therefore regard it as a form of decadence rather than a form of progress in relation to paganism itself.



Winston Churchill...


> How dreadful are the curses which Mohammedanism lays on its votaries! Besides the fanatical frenzy, which is as dangerous in a man as hydrophobia in a dog, there is this fearful fatalistic apathy.
> 
> The effects are apparent in many countries. Improvident habits, slovenly systems of agriculture, sluggish methods of commerce, and insecurity of property exist wherever the followers of the Prophet rule or live.
> 
> ...



[ame=http://www.amazon.com/River-War-Sir-Winston-Churchill/dp/1598184253/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1288411221&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: The River War (9781598184259): Sir Winston S. Churchill: Books[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 25, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 25, 2010)

*Israel First, America's National Security Second*

_In one of the United States Congress most recent displays of "Israel First" policy, 39 Representatives, all democrats, have requested that President Obama pardon Jonathan Pollard, an American convicted of spying for the State of Israel in 1987. Pollard is currently serving a life sentence for his crimes.
Americans suffer every day at the hands of abstract, fleeting "threats to national security" and yet when our national security has been conclusively violatedthis is what our congressmen come up with. To buy into such a subversion of moral decency is utterly treacherous._
Israel First, America's National Security Second :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [reg.de]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> *Israel First, America's National Security Second*
> 
> _In one of the United States Congress&#8217; most recent displays of "Israel First" policy, 39 Representatives, all democrats, have requested that President Obama pardon Jonathan Pollard, an American convicted of spying for the State of Israel in 1987. Pollard is currently serving a life sentence for his crimes.
> Americans suffer every day at the hands of abstract, fleeting "threats to national security" and yet when our national security has been conclusively violated&#8230;this is what our congressmen come up with. To buy into such a subversion of moral decency is utterly treacherous._
> Israel First, America's National Security Second :: www.uruknet.info :: informazione dal medio oriente :: information from middle east :: [reg.de]



And, you're so weak and timid, a tiny country the size of Vermont causes you to want to hide under your bed, poor white trash?

Doesn't put you in a very flattering light.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 25, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> *Israel First, America's National Security Second*
> 
> _In one of the United States Congress&#8217; most recent displays of "Israel First" policy, 39 Representatives, all democrats, have requested that President Obama pardon Jonathan Pollard, an American convicted of spying for the State of Israel in 1987. Pollard is currently serving a life sentence for his crimes.
> Americans suffer every day at the hands of abstract, fleeting "threats to national security" and yet when our national security has been conclusively violated&#8230;this is what our congressmen come up with. To buy into such a subversion of moral decency is utterly treacherous._



Letter to Obama from 50 Prominent US Military Leaders...

*Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*


> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> Israel's civilian and military leaders, came away with the unswerving belief
> ...


"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## MikeK (Nov 25, 2010)

Gadawg73 said:


> Are you Muslim?


No.  Atheist.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 28, 2010)

Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.

*King James Bible 
REV. 3:9
Behold, I will make them of the synagogue of Satan, which say they are Jews, and are not, but do lie; behold, I will make them to come and worship before thy feet, and to know that I have loved thee.*
REV. 2:9
I know thy works, and tribulation, and poverty, (but thou art rich) and [I know] the blasphemy of them which say they are Jews, and are not, but [are] the synagogue of Satan.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.



You're late with that one idiot


Two studies by Nebel et al. in 2001 and 2005, based on Y chromosome polymorphic markers, showed that Ashkenazi Jews are more closely related to other Jewish and Middle Eastern groups than to their host populations in Europe (defined in the using Eastern European, German, and French Rhine Valley populations). However, 11.5% of male Ashkenazim were found to belong to R1a1a (R-M17), the dominant Y chromosome haplogroup in Eastern European populations. They hypothesized that these chromosomes could reflect low-level gene flow from surrounding Eastern European populations, or, alternatively, that both the Ashkenazi Jews with R1a1a (R-M17), and to a much greater extent Eastern European populations in general, might partly be descendants of Khazars. They concluded "However, if the R1a1a (R-M17) chromosomes in Ashkenazi Jews do indeed represent the vestiges of the mysterious Khazars then, according to our data, this contribution was limited to either a single founder or a few closely related men, and does not exceed ~12% of the present-day Ashkenazim.".[16][17] This hypothesis is also supported by the D. Goldstein in his book Jacob's legacy: A genetic view of Jewish history.[18] However, Faerman (2008) states that "External low-level gene flow of possible Eastern European origin has been shown in Ashkenazim but no evidence of a hypothetical Khazars&#8217; contribution to the Ashkenazi gene pool has ever been found.".


Genetic studies on Jews - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 28, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.
> ...



Ohh goody!! Wikipedia, the Zionists Bible!! 

Are we "fixing the facts to fit the policy"? 
I am quite sure if you go back far enough, we are ALL related.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 28, 2010)

Here's more info for the idiots I am a kohanim myself 

*Kohanim Forever*

Jewish tradition, based on the Torah, is that all Kohanim are direct descendants of Aharon, the original Kohen. The line of the Kohanim is patrilineal: it has been passed from father to son without interruption from Aharon, for 3,300 years, or more than 100 generations.

Dr. Karl Skorecki was attending services one morning. The Torah was removed from the ark and a Kohen was called for the first aliya. The Kohen called up that particular morning was a visitor: a Jew of Sefardic background. His parents were from Morocco. Skorecki also a has a tradition of being a Kohen, though of Ashkenazi background. His parents were born Eastern Europe. Karl (Kalman) Skorecki looked at the Sefardi Kohen's physical features and considered his own physical features. they were significantly different in stature, skin coloration and hair and eye color. Yet both had a tradition of being Kohanim--direct descendants of one man--Aharon HaKohen. 

Dr. Skorecki considered, "According to tradition, this Sefardi and I have a common ancestor. Could this line have been maintained since Sinai, and throughout the long exile of the Jewish people?" As a scientist, he wondered, could such a claim be tested?

Being a nephrologist and a top-level researcher at the University of Toronto and the Rambam-Technion Medical Center in Haifa, he was involved in the breakthroughs in molecular genetics which are revolutionizing medicine and the study of the life-sciences. He was also aware of the newly developing application of DNA analysis to the study of history and population diversity.

He considered a hypothesis: if the Kohanim are descendants of one man, they should have a common set of genetic markers--a common haplotype-- that of their common ancestor. In our case, Aharon HaKohen.

A genetic marker is a variation in the nucleotide sequence of the DNA, known as a mutation. Mutations which occur within genesa part of the DNA which codes for a proteinusually cause a malfunction or disease, and is lost due to selection in succeeding generations. However, mutations found in so-called non-coding regions of the DNA tend to persist.

Since the Y chromosome, besides for the genes determining maleness, consists almost entirely of non-coding DNA, it would tend to accumulate mutations. Since it is passed from father to son without recombination, the genetic information on a Y chromosome of a man living today is basically the same as that of his ancient male ancestors, except for the rare mutations that occur along the hereditary line. A combination of these neutral mutations, known as a haplotype, can serve as a genetic signature of a mans male ancestry. Maternal geneaologies are also being studied by means of the m-DNA (mitrocondrial DNA), which is inherited only from the mother.

Dr. Skorecki then made contact with Professor Michael Hammer, of the University of Arizona, a leading researcher in molecular genetics and a pioneer in Y chromosome research. Professor Hammer uses DNA analysis to study the history of populations, their origins and migrations. His previous research included work on the origins of the Native American Indians and the development of the Japanese people.

A study was undertaken to test the hypothesis. If there were a common ancestor, the Kohanim should have common genetic markers at a higher frequency than the general Jewish population.

In the first study, as reported in the prestigious British science journal, Nature (January 2, 1997), 188 Jewish males were asked to contribute some cheek cells from which their DNA was extracted for study. Participants from Israel, England and North America were asked to identify whether they were a Kohen, Levi or Israelite, and to identify their family background.

The results of the analysis of the Y chromosome markers of the Kohanim and non-Kohanim were indeed significant. A particular marker, (YAP-) was detected in 98.5 percent of the Kohanim, and in a significantly lower percentage on non-Kohanim.

In a second study, Dr. Skorecki and associates gathered more DNA samples and expanded their selection of Y chromosome markers. Solidifying their hypothesis of the Kohens' common ancestor, they found that a particular array of six chromosomal markers were found in 97 of the 106 Kohens tested. This collection of markers has come to be known as the Cohen Modal Haplotype (CMH)--the standard genetic signature of the Jewish priestly family. The chances of these findings happening at random is greater than one in 10,000.

The finding of a common set of genetic markers in both Ashkenazi and Sefardi Kohanim worldwide clearly indicates an origin pre-dating the separate development of the two communities around 1000 C.E. Date calculation based on the variation of the mutations among Kohanim today yields a time frame of 106 generations from the ancestral founder of the line, some 3,300 years, the approximate time of the Exodus from Egypt, the lifetime of Aharon HaKohen.

Welcome to The Tribe, historical timeline, who's who of current cohen-Levi families


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 29, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> Israel is one of the largest US export markets, last year responsible for $15 BILION in exports.




So..............

We are all still waiting for you to tell us, what Israel's supposed GDP is. Is it sex slavery? Porno? Human Trafficking? Organ Trafficking? Bone and Tissue stealing? Spying? Buying US secret intelligence? Making and hiding it's nuclear weapons? ALL of which they have been found guilty of doing.

Pick one! Pick all! It doesn't matter, just name it, Marc39.

You keep up with your itty bitty whine about Israel's "exports", but please do give us an idea of what it is they actually do?


"You enjoy having me rip you a new asshole?"


----------



## Cypriotliberty (Nov 29, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> You keep up with your itty bitty whine about Israel's "exports", but please do give us an idea of what it is they actually do?




Israel kills loads of muzzie terrorist shitheads. I love Israel for this reason.

Israel also hates the Turkish Muslim Terrorists who occupy my Cyprus.

Israel gets a big  for all the muzzie terrorists it has executed !!

I also love USA, India and UK, cos they also kill loads of muzzie terrorists.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is one of the largest US export markets, last year responsible for $15 BILION in exports.
> ...



Bill Gates...


> Israel is by many measures the country, relative to its population, that's done the most to contribute to the technology revolution


 
Warren Buffett...


> If you go to the Middle East looking for oil, you don't even stop at Israel.  But, if you go looking for brains, for energy and for integrity, Israel is the only stop you make.


 
CNBC...


> When you look at the NASDAQ, companies are listed from around the world.  There's one country, though, that truly stands out and that is Israel


[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zHStBGk_D8Y[/ame]


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Israel is a fraud,



Closet case, Israel is protecting your vagina.  

*US Air Force: National Guard leaders observe Israel's nationwide security exercise*


> Sirens wailed across Israel and residents took shelter during a nationwide civil defense exercise carefully watched by a delegation of National Guard leaders May 26 here.  The communication, collaboration and coordination National Level Exercise Turning Point 4 revealed between the Israeli Defense Force's Home Front Command, roughly comparable to the National Guard, and local agencies set an example for members of the Guard, said Gen. Craig R. McKinley, the chief of the National Guard Bureau.
> 
> "They have always said that they will never have their nation threatened again and they will be prepared to pay the highest price to protect their form of government and their way of life - much like in our nation," General McKinley said. "As we fought our revolution, we created a nation that needs to be respected, and we must always understand that the price of freedom should be paid with our effort, and each citizen of the United States should have a part of that."
> 
> ...


National Guard leaders observe Israel's nationwide exercise


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.
> 
> *King James Bible
> REV. 3:9
> ...



Closet case, you flunked history in the posts, below.  Now, you're quoting scripture, uneducated poor white trash?

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 29, 2010)

Hollybaere said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Fact is, the majority of Jews are not from the holy land period, and because you try to point to a higher authority, Wikipedia of all things, does not dispute the Khazrian connection, and the great lie that these people have a connection to Palastine by way of ancestors. 

Benjamin H. Freedman knew what he was talking about because he had been an insider at the highest levels of Jewish organizations and Jewish machinations to gain power over our nation.He broke with organized Jewry after the Judeo-Communist victory of 1945, and spent the remainder of his life and the great preponderance of his considerable fortune, at least 2.5 million dollars, exposing the Jewish tyranny which has enveloped the United States.
*What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? *
The eastern European Jews, who form 92 per cent of the world's population of those people who call themselves Jews, were originally Khazars. They were a warlike tribe who lived deep in the heart of Asia. 
The Khazar king became so disgusted with the degeneracy of his kingdom that he decided to adopt a so-called monotheistic faith - either Christianity, Islam, or what is known today as Judaism, which is really Talmudism. By spinning a top, and calling out "eeny, meeny, miney, moe," he picked out so-called Judaism. And that became the state religion. He sent down to the Talmudic schools of Pumbedita and Sura and brought up thousands of rabbis, and opened up synagogues and schools, and his people became what we call Jews. There wasn't one of them who had an ancestor who ever put a toe in the Holy Land. Not only in Old Testament history, but back to the beginning of time. Not one of them! And yet they come to the Christians and ask us to support their armed insurrections in Palestine by saying, "You want to help repatriate God's Chosen People to their Promised Land, their ancestral home, don't you? It's your Christian duty. We gave you one of our boys as your Lord and Savior. You now go to church on Sunday, and you kneel and you worship a Jew, and we're Jews." *But they are pagan Khazars who were converted just the same as the Irish were converted. It is as ridiculous to call them "people of the Holy Land," as it would be to call the 54 million Chinese Moslems "Arabs." *

Benjamin Freedman Speaks:

A Jewish Defector Warns America
by Benjamin H. Freedman    (1961) 
Benjamin Freedman


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> You're late with that one idiot:eusa_whisle:



Closet case, Israel is protecting your vagina. 

Unted States European Command...


> HATZOR AIR FORCE BASE, Israel  More than 1,000 service members from the Army, Navy, Air Force and Marines are working together alongside Israeli troops during Juniper Cobra 2010 (JC10).
> 
> "This exercise is utilizing hundreds of people from different branches, all working together to maximize the outcome and continue to build on the relations with the Israeli military," said Navy Capt. Donna Joyal, joint task force manpower director. "Such a large scale exercise requires an equally massive amount of planning," Joyal continued. She credits much of the smoothness of the arrival due to the months of work completed prior to departing the respective home bases. "Training and preparedness truly equates to success." Everything had to be considered for any situation that may arise. From living quarters and work spaces, to recreation and transportation, all were essential to make the exercise the most productive experience possible.


Proper planning key to success during Juniper Cobra 2010 | EUCOM, Stronger Together
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ccHbxiHUgKQ&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Jroc (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> [*What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? *
> The eastern European Jews, who form 92 per cent of the world's population of those people who call themselves Jews, were originally Khazars. They were a warlike tribe who lived deep in the heart of Asia.
> The Khazar king became so disgusted with the degeneracy of his kingdom that he decided to adopt a so-called monotheistic faith - either Christianity, Islam, or what is known today as Judaism, which is really Talmudism. By spinning a top, and calling out "eeny, meeny, miney, moe," he picked out so-called Judaism. And that became the state religion. He sent down to the Talmudic schools of Pumbedita and Sura and brought up thousands of rabbis, and opened up synagogues and schools, and his people became what we call Jews. There wasn't one of them who had an ancestor who ever put a toe in the Holy Land. Not only in Old Testament history, but back to the beginning of time. Not one of them! And yet they come to the Christians and ask us to support their armed insurrections in Palestine by saying, "You want to help repatriate God's Chosen People to their Promised Land, their ancestral home, don't you? It's your Christian duty. We gave you one of our boys as your Lord and Savior. You now go to church on Sunday, and you kneel and you worship a Jew, and we're Jews." *But they are pagan Khazars who were converted just the same as the Irish were converted. It is as ridiculous to call them "people of the Holy Land," as it would be to call the 54 million Chinese Moslems "Arabs." *
> 
> ...







 *1961!!! *I can give you tons Genentic studies that confirm The Jewish people originated in the Middle east..You give me some quote from *1961!!! *

 You're a joke give me something else or sit down somewhere boy.


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 29, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.



Er, no, uneducated poor white trash.

*Newsweek: The DNA of Abraham&#8217;s Children, Analysis of Jewish genomes refutes the Khazar claim.* 


> Jews have historically considered themselves &#8220;people of the book&#8221; (am hasefer in Hebrew), referring to sacred tomes, but the phrase is turning out to have an equally powerful, if unintended, meaning: scientists are able to read Jewish genomes like a history book.* The latest DNA volume weighs in on the controversial, centuries-old (and now revived in a 2008 book) claim that European Jews are all the descendants of Khazars, a Turkic group of the north Caucasus who converted to Judaism in the late eighth and early ninth century. The DNA has spoken: no.*
> 
> The DNA analysis undermines the claim that most of today&#8217;s Jews, particularly the Ashkenazi, are the direct lineal descendants of converted Khazars&#8212;which has angered many in the Jewish community as an implicit attack on the Jews&#8217; claim to the land of Israel, since it implies that today&#8217;s Jews have no blood ties to the original Jews of the Middle East. Instead, find the scientists, at most there was &#8220;limited admixture with local populations, including Khazars and Slavs ... during the 1,000-year (second millennium) history of the European Jews.&#8221;
> 
> *Analysis of Jewish genomes has been yielding fascinating findings for more than a decade. A pioneer in this field, Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona, made the first big splash when he discovered that genetics supports the biblical account of a priestly family, the Cohanim, descended from Aaron, the brother of Moses: one specific genetic marker on the Y chromosome (which is passed on from father to son, as membership in the priestly family would be) is found in 98.5 percent of people who self-identify as Cohanim, he and colleagues reported in a 1997 paper in Nature (the PBS science series Nova did a nice segment on that work, summarized here). The Cohanim DNA has been found in both Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews, evidence that it predates the time when the two groups diverged, about 1,000 years ago. DNA can also be used to infer when particular genetic markers appeared, and suggests that the Cohanim emerged about 106 generations ago, making it fall during what is thought to be the period of the exodus from Egypt, and thus Aaron&#8217;s lifetime.*


What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome - Newsweek


----------



## Gunny (Nov 29, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



Shut the fuck up you antisemitic fuck.  You Jew-haters need to rot off this planet as quickly as any other hater.


----------



## Hollybaere (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> Shut the fuck up you antisemitic fuck.  You Jew-haters need to rot off this planet as quickly as any other hater.



WHY??

We are not haters. We are not anti-Semetic either.

We just happen to want to tell the truth and point out the lies and crimes of the Zionist criminals.

W can not help it if many of them just so happen to be Jewish.

GET OVER IT!


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 30, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > [*What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? *
> ...


The facts this man points out don't change with age, and I will bet that your so-called "Genetic Studies are as mucked up as your mentality. Interbreeding aside, A person whose ancestors come from the region where the Khazars come from, will NOT have the true genetic make up as those from the region in question namely Semetic, and it is absurd to think so.
The Khazars converted to Judaism at the beginning of the 8th century. At the time the world had 2 superpowers religion wise, Christianity, and Islam, they chose neither of these 2 because they would have automatically been subordinated to the authority of the Roman Empire or the Caliph in Baghdad. The conversion was a shrewd and calculated move on the kings part...It is very interesting and quite the history lesson, but the point is that the So-called homeland that the Christians are fighting and advocating for the so-called "chosen people" to recover, is a fraud. The author of the Thirteenth Tribe a book exposing the fraud, is Arthur Koestler
http://www.christusrex.org/www2/koestler/k256.jpg
it traces the history of the ancient Khazar Empire. In Mr. Koestler's own words, *"The story of the Khazar Empire, as it slowly emerges from the past, begins to look like the most cruel hoax which history has ever perpetrated."* 
Mr. Koestler was an Ashkenazi Jew and took pride in his Khazar ancestry. He was also a very talented and successful writer who published over 25 novels and essays. His most successful book, Darkness at Noon, was translated in thirty-three languages.
As expected, The Thirteenth Tribe caused a stir when published in 1976, since it demolishes ancient racial and ethnic dogmas...At the height of the controversy in 1983, the lifeless bodies of Arthur Koestler and his wife were found in their London home. Despite significant inconsistencies, the police ruled their death a suicide. Surprise, surprise another Mossad "suicide"!

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/Thirteenth-Tribe-Arthur-Koestler/dp/0445042427/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1291148829&sr=8-1]Amazon.com: Thirteenth Tribe (9780445042421): Arthur Koestler: Books[/ame]


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 30, 2010)

Gunny said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> ...



Not Jew haters, just stating facts about fake Jews/semites that are influencing our country.


----------



## Mr. Jones (Nov 30, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > [*What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? *
> ...


 Not the fake semites that I am referring to...Idiot.


----------



## Jroc (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? [/B]
> Benjamin Freedman Speaks:
> 
> A Jewish Defector Warns America
> by Benjamin H. Freedman    (1961)





Look looser.. Do you're research, Do you realize how far we've come in technology since 1961!! I'll say again, You're a joke why would you take as fact some author form 1961? You know why.. Because you're a Jew hater bottom line and no amount of evidence will convince you otherwise. Oh did you know Jews are the leaders of the illuminati

 *LOOSER!!*


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Read, learn uneducated poor white trash..  I own your vagina.

*Newsweek: The DNA of Abrahams Children, Analysis of Jewish genomes refutes the Khazar claim.* 


> *Jews have historically considered themselves people of the book (am hasefer in Hebrew), referring to sacred tomes, but the phrase is turning out to have an equally powerful, if unintended, meaning: scientists are able to read Jewish genomes like a history book. The latest DNA volume weighs in on the controversial, centuries-old (and now revived in a 2008 book) claim that European Jews are all the descendants of Khazars, a Turkic group of the north Caucasus who converted to Judaism in the late eighth and early ninth century. The DNA has spoken: no.*
> 
> The DNA analysis undermines the claim that most of todays Jews, particularly the Ashkenazi, are the direct lineal descendants of converted Khazarswhich has angered many in the Jewish community as an implicit attack on the Jews claim to the land of Israel, since it implies that todays Jews have no blood ties to the original Jews of the Middle East. Instead, find the scientists, at most there was limited admixture with local populations, including Khazars and Slavs ... during the 1,000-year (second millennium) history of the European Jews.
> 
> *Analysis of Jewish genomes has been yielding fascinating findings for more than a decade. A pioneer in this field, Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona, made the first big splash when he discovered that genetics supports the biblical account of a priestly family, the Cohanim, descended from Aaron, the brother of Moses: one specific genetic marker on the Y chromosome (which is passed on from father to son, as membership in the priestly family would be) is found in 98.5 percent of people who self-identify as Cohanim, he and colleagues reported in a 1997 paper in Nature (the PBS science series Nova did a nice segment on that work, summarized here). The Cohanim DNA has been found in both Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews, evidence that it predates the time when the two groups diverged, about 1,000 years ago. DNA can also be used to infer when particular genetic markers appeared, and suggests that the Cohanim emerged about 106 generations ago, making it fall during what is thought to be the period of the exodus from Egypt, and thus Aarons lifetime*.



What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome - Newsweek


----------



## Marc39 (Nov 30, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



Closet case, Jews protect your vagina.

*US Air Force: National Guard leaders observe Israel's nationwide security exercise*


> *Sirens wailed across Israel and residents took shelter during a nationwide civil defense exercise carefully watched by a delegation of National Guard leaders May 26 here.  The communication, collaboration and coordination National Level Exercise Turning Point 4 revealed between the Israeli Defense Force's Home Front Command, roughly comparable to the National Guard, and local agencies set an example for members of the Guard, said Gen. Craig R. McKinley, the chief of the National Guard Bureau. "They have always said that they will never have their nation threatened again and they will be prepared to pay the highest price to protect their form of government and their way of life - much like in our nation," General McKinley said. "As we fought our revolution, we created a nation that needs to be respected, and we must always understand that the price of freedom should be paid with our effort, and each citizen of the United States should have a part of that."
> *
> 
> Army Maj. Gen. David Sprynczynatyk, the adjutant general of the North Dakota National Guard, was part of the leadership delegation here to observe Exercise Turning Point 4, representing the adjutants general of the 54 states and territories and the commanding general of the District of Columbia.  "The greatest value of my being here is seeing how the communities position themselves, how they're organized and how they're prepared to react to a disaster," General Sprynczynatyk said. "I'd give anything for all of our communities back home to have the same level of capabilities that we're seeing here."There is a constant threat here, and they need to be prepared at a minute's notice to respond," he said. "It's real, and they live it day-to-day and everyone in the country knows and understands that, so there's no question they have to be prepared, and they certainly are."
> ...


 
National Guard leaders observe Israel's nationwide exercise


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 1, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > What does he say about the "history of the Jews"? [/B]
> ...


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 1, 2010)

Remarkably, the Khazars, a people of Turkic origin, converted to the Jewish religion sometime in the 9th century, beginning with the royal house and spreading gradually among the general populace. Judaism is now known to have been more widespread among the Khazar inhabitants of the Khazar kingdom than was previously thought. In 1999, Russian archaeologists announced that they had successfully reconstructed a Khazarian vessel from the Don River region, revealing 4 inscriptions of the word "Israel" in Hebrew lettering. It is now the accepted opinion among most scholars in the field that the conversion of the Khazars to Judaism was widespread, and not limited merely to the royal house and nobility. Ibn al-Faqih, in fact, wrote "All of the Khazars are Jews." Christian of Stavelot wrote in 864 that "all of them profess the Jewish faith in its entirety."

A European Experiment in Jewish Statecraft :
The Khazars 
Doing Zionism - The Khazars*
Perhaps_ now _you will believe this _authority_?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Remarkably, the Khazars, a people of Turkic origin, converted to the Jewish religion sometime in the 9th century, beginning with the royal house and spreading gradually among the general populace. Judaism is now known to have been more widespread among the Khazar inhabitants of the Khazar kingdom than was previously thought. In 1999, Russian archaeologists announced that they had successfully reconstructed a Khazarian vessel from the Don River region, revealing 4 inscriptions of the word "Israel" in Hebrew lettering. It is now the accepted opinion among most scholars in the field that the conversion of the Khazars to Judaism was widespread, and not limited merely to the royal house and nobility. Ibn al-Faqih, in fact, wrote "All of the Khazars are Jews." Christian of Stavelot wrote in 864 that "all of them profess the Jewish faith in its entirety."



Uneducated poor white trash.


*Newsweek: The DNA of Abrahams Children, Analysis of Jewish genomes refutes the Khazar claim.*


> *Jews have historically considered themselves people of the book (am hasefer in Hebrew), referring to sacred tomes, but the phrase is turning out to have an equally powerful, if unintended, meaning: scientists are able to read Jewish genomes like a history book. The latest DNA volume weighs in on the controversial, centuries-old (and now revived in a 2008 book) claim that European Jews are all the descendants of Khazars, a Turkic group of the north Caucasus who converted to Judaism in the late eighth and early ninth century. The DNA has spoken: no.*
> 
> The DNA analysis undermines the claim that most of todays Jews, particularly the Ashkenazi, are the direct lineal descendants of converted Khazarswhich has angered many in the Jewish community as an implicit attack on the Jews claim to the land of Israel, since it implies that todays Jews have no blood ties to the original Jews of the Middle East. Instead, find the scientists, at most there was limited admixture with local populations, including Khazars and Slavs ... during the 1,000-year (second millennium) history of the European Jews.
> 
> *Analysis of Jewish genomes has been yielding fascinating findings for more than a decade. A pioneer in this field, Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona, made the first big splash when he discovered that genetics supports the biblical account of a priestly family, the Cohanim, descended from Aaron, the brother of Moses: one specific genetic marker on the Y chromosome (which is passed on from father to son, as membership in the priestly family would be) is found in 98.5 percent of people who self-identify as Cohanim, he and colleagues reported in a 1997 paper in Nature (the PBS science series Nova did a nice segment on that work, summarized here). The Cohanim DNA has been found in both Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews, evidence that it predates the time when the two groups diverged, about 1,000 years ago. DNA can also be used to infer when particular genetic markers appeared, and suggests that the Cohanim emerged about 106 generations ago, making it fall during what is thought to be the period of the exodus from Egypt, and thus Aarons lifetime*.



What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome - Newsweek


----------



## MikeK (Dec 1, 2010)

Gunny said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> ...


I believe you have the ability to ban me from this forum thus my ability to respond to you is constrained.  So can I infer from your diatribe that this forum is controlled by Jews and no criticism of Jews will be tolerated here? 

But if this is just a reflection of your personal, _unofficial_, opinion I'll be glad to respond with my personal opinion of you.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

MikeK said:


> Gunny said:
> 
> 
> > MikeK said:
> ...



You're so weak and insecure about a few Jews?   BOO, there's a Jew under your bed, pussy


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2010)

"Leave aside the absurdity of believing that Israel needs to be protected from the extremely deferential and devoted Obama administration.  

"So extraordinary is Cantor's pledge that even the Jewish Telegraph Agency's Ron Kampeas -- himself a reflexive American defender of most things Israel -- was astonished, and wrote:

   "' I can't remember an opposition leader telling a foreign leader, in a personal meeting, that he would side, as a policy, with that leader against the president.  

"'Certainly, in statements on one specific issue or another -- building in Jerusalem, or somesuch -- lawmakers have taken the sides of other nations.  

"'But to have-a-face to face and say, in general, we will take your side against the White House -- that sounds to me extraordinary.'"

Sounds more like treason, to me.

Eric Cantor's Pledge...


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> "Leave aside the absurdity of believing that Israel needs to be protected from the extremely deferential and devoted Obama administration.
> 
> "So extraordinary is Cantor's pledge that even the Jewish Telegraph Agency's Ron Kampeas -- himself a reflexive American defender of most things Israel -- was astonished, and wrote:
> 
> ...



Sounds like you've been hitting the grape, you lush.


----------



## georgephillip (Dec 1, 2010)

Is your first loyalty to Israel or the US?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

georgephillip said:


> Is your first loyalty to Israel or the US?



Which is it today, gin or vodka?


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 1, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > Israel is a fraud, and the so-called Jews are a fraud. Their blood lines are not from the "holy land". They are mostly Khazarian, who converted to Judaism, and say that Palestine is their holy land. That's bullshit and anybody who studies the back ground of the Khazar's will find this out. It is like the Chinese Muslim converts. Suppose all 200 million of them wanted to take over the land in Saudi Arabia claiming they are now Arabs and they are entitled to the land there including Mecca. This is what these fake Jews are doing.
> ...


BULLSHIT. Here's a partial reassessment of the studies you quoted.


As for when R1a1 first entered the Jewish community, Behar (2003) estimated a mean TMRCA (time to the most recent common ancestor) of 663 years before the present using the Simple Stepwise Mutation Model and a mean time of 1,000 years before present under the Linear Length-Dependent Stepwise Mutational Model.  *This calculation was striking because it fit precisely within the time period that Koestler believed the mass migration and absorption of the Khazars by the larger Eastern European Jewish communities occurred. *

R1a1 is found in very high frequencies not only in the area of *Eastern Europe where the Khazarian kingdom *is reported to have existed, but also in many Central Asian populations as well, where some of the *Khazarian population may have originated *(Nebel et al. 2005).  Furthermore, the most common Ashkenazi haplotype, H6, is identical to the most common haplotype found among European R1a1 (YHRD 2003).  Ashkenazi H10 is identical to the fifth most common European R1a1 haplotype.[1]

Behar (2003) noted that Ashkenazi R1a1 haplotypes clustered closely with those seen in Sorbian and Belarusian groups in Eastern Europe, yet the haplotypes were dissimilar enough to convince him that these groups were not the original source population for Ashkenazi R1a1.  While the Ashkenazi H6 haplotype is also one of the most common haplotypes among the Sorbian and Belarusian populations, the modal haplotypes found among these two Eastern European groups do not appear among Ashkenazim (Behar, 2003).  However, it is possible that genetic drift could have led to the loss of other Jewish R1a1 lineages (Behar, 2003).

Nebel (2005) emphasized that the R1a1 haplogroup must have entered the Jewish gene pool from outside sources because the ancestral haplotype (H6) is almost completely absent in Sephardic Jews, Kurdish Jews and *Palestinian* population samples.  He suggested that R1a1 in Ashkenazim &#8220;may represent vestiges of the mysterious Khazars.&#8221; However, he also argued for a single founder event early on in the Jewish Diaspora, proposing that the TMRCA for R1a1 among Ashkenazi was approximately 62.7 generations ago, or 1567 years ago.
However, the proposal that R1a1 originated with a single founder event early in the Diaspora has become i*ncreasingly unlikely* as research on Jewish DNA progresses.  Since R1a1 is spread fairly evenly in haplotype distribution and frequency throughout the Ashkenazi populations from various countries (Germany, Lithuania, Czechoslovakia, Hungary, Romania, Poland, Russia and the Ukraine), then the founders must have entered the community either before it expanded and spread to Eastern Europe, or merged separately into both eastern and western Ashkenazi groups.  *However, Nebel (2005) is forced to assert an extremely early TMRCA due to his belief that R1a1 must have originated with a single founder* or very small group of founders.  In order for R1a1 to reach its high frequency (12%) among the Ashkenazim from a single founder, a very early date must be proposed for the introgression of this haplogroup.  Under this scenario, R1a1 entered the Jewish community when it was extremely small and in its formative stage.  Gene flow from a single R1a founder at this early stage would likely have a huge impact on the expanding Ashkenazi population.

However, it appears that the most recently revised mutational dating techniques lend support to Behar&#8217;s (2003) later date when applied to Jewish R1a1 haplotypes.  If we assume that R1a1 entered the Jewish community around 1300 CE, then there would need to be enough founders to leave a 12% genetic impact on the population.  Given that the Ashkenazi population at that time is estimated to be approximately 25,000 persons, it would be nearly impossible for a single founder to make such a significant genetic impact (Behar et al. 2004b).  Adopting this conservative estimate of 25,000 persons, approximately two to three thousand R1a1 males probably entered the Ashkenazi community between the 12th-13th centuries. 
*Interestingly, there are no historical accounts of any large scale conversions or Eastern European groups entering the Jewish community at this time &#8211; except the Khazars.*
A Reassessment of the Jewish DNA Evidence

And you still have not presented evidence that the "Jews" I am referring to are descendants of Semetic peoples, because they are not and are a fraud when it comes to claiming the "Holy Land." You also site Wikipedia which is IS RUN BY THE PRINCIPAL OF "MOB RULE EDITING"
 In other words, They may be JEW$,but&#65279; they are not HEBREW ISRAELITES
Therefore they are not of the biblical house of ISRAEL, only to uneducated Christians, and idiotic wannbees like a certain asshole who hasn't figured out he is being ignored.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



You invented bullshit, uneducated poor white trash.

*Newsweek: The DNA of Abrahams Children, Analysis of Jewish genomes refutes the Khazar claim.* 


> *Jews have historically considered themselves people of the book (am hasefer in Hebrew), referring to sacred tomes, but the phrase is turning out to have an equally powerful, if unintended, meaning: scientists are able to read Jewish genomes like a history book. The latest DNA volume weighs in on the controversial, centuries-old (and now revived in a 2008 book) claim that European Jews are all the descendants of Khazars, a Turkic group of the north Caucasus who converted to Judaism in the late eighth and early ninth century. The DNA has spoken: no.*
> 
> The DNA analysis undermines the claim that most of todays Jews, particularly the Ashkenazi, are the direct lineal descendants of converted Khazarswhich has angered many in the Jewish community as an implicit attack on the Jews claim to the land of Israel, since it implies that todays Jews have no blood ties to the original Jews of the Middle East. Instead, find the scientists, at most there was limited admixture with local populations, including Khazars and Slavs ... during the 1,000-year (second millennium) history of the European Jews.
> 
> *Analysis of Jewish genomes has been yielding fascinating findings for more than a decade. A pioneer in this field, Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona, made the first big splash when he discovered that genetics supports the biblical account of a priestly family, the Cohanim, descended from Aaron, the brother of Moses: one specific genetic marker on the Y chromosome (which is passed on from father to son, as membership in the priestly family would be) is found in 98.5 percent of people who self-identify as Cohanim, he and colleagues reported in a 1997 paper in Nature (the PBS science series Nova did a nice segment on that work, summarized here). The Cohanim DNA has been found in both Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews, evidence that it predates the time when the two groups diverged, about 1,000 years ago. DNA can also be used to infer when particular genetic markers appeared, and suggests that the Cohanim emerged about 106 generations ago, making it fall during what is thought to be the period of the exodus from Egypt, and thus Aarons lifetime.*


What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome - Newsweek


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



In these posts, I demonstrate you are full of more shit than a Christmas turkey...

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002819-post151.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002861-post154.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002871-post155.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002935-post165.html 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/3002926-post164.html


----------



## Jroc (Dec 1, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> BULLSHIT. Here's a partial reassessment of the studies you quoted.
> 
> 
> a certain asshole who hasn't figured out he is being ignored.



Owe...I'm hurt idiot..I'm being ignored by a mentally ill illuminati lunatic.  That study does not really refute anything, of course there are some European genes in the pool due to some conversions but a small percentage. There are tons of studies that confirm the fact that all Jews have roots in the Middle East. Although I don't think a loser like you would comprehend them anyway


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 2, 2010)

Jroc said:


> Mr. Jones said:
> 
> 
> > BULLSHIT. Here's a partial reassessment of the studies you quoted.
> ...



The studies were done mostly for the Ashkanazi, because they were tired of hearing that they really come mostly from Khazarian roots, which the studies prove most do. As far as the ignore thing, it wasn't meant for you. You and I differ and bicker but at least it's semi respectful, and I can deal with that, it's another person I was referring to. All in all different people have differing beliefs that we choose to live with. I just happen to question a lot of things that have been instilled in us as a society, after all look at how many times we have been lied to. There's a purpose for the deception, and one of them is to make the public compliant, or confused and ignorant while TPTB continue to pillage our rights, and our country from us.


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

Mr. Jones said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Jones said:
> ...



Read, learn, uneducated poor white trash.  You're my bitch.

*Newsweek: The DNA of Abraham&#8217;s Children, Analysis of Jewish genomes refutes the Khazar claim.* 


> *Jews have historically considered themselves &#8220;people of the book&#8221; (am hasefer in Hebrew), referring to sacred tomes, but the phrase is turning out to have an equally powerful, if unintended, meaning: scientists are able to read Jewish genomes like a history book. The latest DNA volume weighs in on the controversial, centuries-old (and now revived in a 2008 book) claim that European Jews are all the descendants of Khazars, a Turkic group of the north Caucasus who converted to Judaism in the late eighth and early ninth century. The DNA has spoken: no.*
> 
> The DNA analysis undermines the claim that most of today&#8217;s Jews, particularly the Ashkenazi, are the direct lineal descendants of converted Khazars&#8212;which has angered many in the Jewish community as an implicit attack on the Jews&#8217; claim to the land of Israel, since it implies that today&#8217;s Jews have no blood ties to the original Jews of the Middle East. Instead, find the scientists, at most there was &#8220;limited admixture with local populations, including Khazars and Slavs ... during the 1,000-year (second millennium) history of the European Jews.&#8221;
> 
> *Analysis of Jewish genomes has been yielding fascinating findings for more than a decade. A pioneer in this field, Michael Hammer of the University of Arizona, made the first big splash when he discovered that genetics supports the biblical account of a priestly family, the Cohanim, descended from Aaron, the brother of Moses: one specific genetic marker on the Y chromosome (which is passed on from father to son, as membership in the priestly family would be) is found in 98.5 percent of people who self-identify as Cohanim, he and colleagues reported in a 1997 paper in Nature (the PBS science series Nova did a nice segment on that work, summarized here). The Cohanim DNA has been found in both Ashkenazi and Sephardic Jews, evidence that it predates the time when the two groups diverged, about 1,000 years ago. DNA can also be used to infer when particular genetic markers appeared, and suggests that the Cohanim emerged about 106 generations ago, making it fall during what is thought to be the period of the exodus from Egypt, and thus Aaron&#8217;s lifetime.*


What We Can Learn From the Jewish Genome - Newsweek


----------



## William Joyce (Dec 2, 2010)

Marc39 said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Is your first loyalty to Israel or the US?
> ...



It's a pretty easy question, Marc93.

Which country do you choose, America or Israel?


----------



## Marc39 (Dec 2, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Israel will save your vagina, you closet case.  

Letter to Obama from 50 Prominent US Military Leaders...



> *Israel as a Security Asset for the United States*
> We, the undersigned, have traveled to Israel over the years with The Jewish
> Institute for National Security Affairs (JINSA). We brought with us our
> decades of military experience and, following unrestricted access to
> ...


"Israel as a Security Asset for the United States" | The Weekly Standard


----------



## Jroc (Dec 2, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Why would he have to choose they're both on the same team


----------



## Mr. Jones (Dec 10, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> Marc39 said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...


 It's evident they both are traitors, they can't say they are loyal to the USA, because they aren't. These people have exposed themselves as Israeli firsters, and traitors like Eric Cantor and the rest of the treasonous scum who trample America for profit and power.


----------



## WesternCrumb (Dec 10, 2010)

^Agreed, they should live in the nation they are loyal to.


----------



## William Joyce (Dec 11, 2010)

I mean, how easy would it be to just say,

"I'm loyal first to the United States"?

I mean, you could just LIE ABOUT IT.  It's an anonymous messageboard.

But the Jews can't bring themselves to say it.


----------



## Jroc (Dec 11, 2010)

William Joyce said:


> I mean, how easy would it be to just say,
> 
> "I'm loyal first to the United States"?
> 
> ...



Thats bull... I'll always say that I'm an American, which flag Am I flying first? You friken Jews haters always have to run you're mouth, and most don't know a damn thing, which is why you're Jew haters in th first place...losers.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 23, 2011)

Jroc said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > I mean, how easy would it be to just say,
> ...



A certain policy will help the U.S., but hurt Israel.

Would you support it?


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 23, 2011)

Many people forget that Israel is our unofficial 51st State.

 And our ZOG government is committed to protecting Israel to the last American.

 I am surprised that there hasn't been a Constitutional amendment for the defense of Israel.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 23, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> Many people forget that Israel is our unofficial 51st State.



Hmmm.... _If only_ Israel had the power and influence of Kentucky!


----------



## Gadawg73 (Jul 23, 2011)

We tend to make friends with other democracies if they are at war with monarchies and dictatorships.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 23, 2011)

Prior to 1967 Israel's democracy was much more than a hollow campaign slogan. That ended with the conquest of the West Bank and Gaza where Palestinians have lived under a harsh military regime without the slightest trace of democracy or human rights.

Uri Avnery has lived in Israel longer than the Jewish state has existed. In his article "It Can Happen Here", Avnery writes about the miracle of Israeli democracy:

*"It is a miracle,* because it did not grow slowly over generations, like Anglo-Saxon democracy.

"There was no democracy in the Jewish shtetl. Neither is there anything like it in Jewish religious tradition. But the Zionist Founding Fathers, mostly West and Central European Jews, aspired to the highest social ideals of their time."

He isn't at all sure Israeli democracy will survive some recent changes in the Jewish state.

"FIFTY-ONE YEARS ago, on the eve of the Eichmann trial, I wrote a book about Nazi Germany. In the last chapter, I asked: '*Can It Happen Here*?'

*My answer still stands: yes, it can."*

Uri Avnery's weekly english articleIt Can Happen Here


----------



## bodecea (Jul 23, 2011)

CMike said:


> MikeK said:
> 
> 
> > Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> ...



So you applaud a member of our own government stating that he will support another nation over his own.......interesting.


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2011)

> Benjamin Netanyahu said Saturday the rift with Barack Obama has been "blown way out of proportion."




Israel's Netanyahu Downplays Rift With Obama | News | English


----------



## Moonglow (Jul 23, 2011)

PRESIDENT OBAMA:  Well, let me, first of all, welcome again Prime Minister Netanyahu, who I think has now been here seven times during the course of my presidency.  And I want to indicate that the frequency of these meetings is an indication of the extraordinary bonds between our two countries, as is the opportunity for the Prime Minister to address Congress during his visit here.  I know that&#8217;s an honor that&#8217;s reserved for those who have always shown themselves to be a great friend of the United States and is indicative of the friendship between our countries.

Remarks by President Obama and Prime Minister Netanyahu of Israel After Bilateral Meeting | The White House


----------



## CitizenPained (Jul 23, 2011)

Cantor did nothing different than anyone else. Many people - Biden as a Senator included - have made diplomatic trips to Israel, some on their own.

I'm just wondering if the pro-Israel CHRISTIANS in Congress are disloyal too...or just the Jewish ones? Or McCain (R) and Bennet (D), who were born outside of the U.S.? Albio Sires (D) from Cuba? 

John Sununu, the Palestinian Congressman? Is he a terrorist or not? He _is_ Christian. Ben Nighthorse Campbell, our former Colorado man, is Cheyenne. The Cheyenne is a recognized nation.

I can only imagine the commentary if Cantor were to be someone's Veep pick. 



Of course, Jews couldn't control the World Bank and foreign policy if they didn't control our government, so yeah, _totally_ makes sense.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 24, 2011)

Maybe you should wonder how many pro-Israel CHRISTIANS in Congress support Israel because of campaign bribes from AIPAC?

Cantor supports war, period.
Just like Biden or "Songbird" McCain or rich Ben Campbell.

In 1948 a Jewish state was imposed by force of arms on a population that was two-thirds non-Jew.

Decades of US arms sales to the Jewish state which are paid for by US taxpayers are the only reason that Jewish state survives today.

And war-whores like Biden, Cantor, McCain and Campbell siphon their "fair" share of profits in campaign donations from those who invest in arms sales.

Money controls the World Bank and the US Government, and arms sales produces more money every year than any other industry on this planet.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 24, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...



Name the policy?.. Cantor first Jewish speaker?...could happen... Wow.. that would really drive the Jew haters crazy.


----------



## Truthseeker420 (Jul 24, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



Republicans care more about Israel than they do the U.S. they will cry about a million dollars going to the American poor but not a peep about the trillions going to Israel for genocide.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 24, 2011)

Truthseeker420 said:


> Republicans care more about Israel than they do the U.S. they will cry about a million dollars going to the American poor but not a peep about the trillions going to Israel for genocide.



Ayup.  We have Republicans giving away the farm to the Jews in Israel and Democrats giving away the farm to the blacks and illegals...

Who the fuck is representing the REST OF US???


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



U.S. support for Israel's military aims.  Hurts us because = Islamic terror directed at us, helps them because = more land for Jews.


----------



## William Joyce (Jul 24, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Maybe you should wonder how many pro-Israel CHRISTIANS in Congress support Israel because of campaign bribes from AIPAC?



These assholes don't need bribes from AIPAC...   shit, they'd PAY AIPAC and probably do...  it's all, uh, "sincere" from their end, though I struggle to understand the Biblical basis.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Soon-to-be GOP House Majority Leader Eric Cantor met on Wednesday with Israeli Prime Minister Benjamin Netanyahu -- the same day when the actual U.S. Secretary of State met with Netanyahu -- *and vowed that he and his GOP colleagues would protect and defend Israeli interests against his own Government.*  According to a statement proudly issued by Cantor's own office:
> 
> Regarding the midterms, Cantor may have given Netanyahu some reason to stand firm against the American administration.
> 
> ...



Is that like when Teddy Kennedy conspired with the Soviet Union against America?

Flashback: Teddy Kennedy Conspired With USSR to Use American Media Against Reagan, GOP | NewsBusters.org


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 24, 2011)

"Senator Kennedy, like other rational people, is very troubled by the current state of Soviet-American relations. Events are developing such that this relationship coupled with the general state of global affairs will make the situation even more dangerous. The main reason for this is Reagan&#8217;s belligerence, and his firm commitment to deploy *new American middle range nuclear weapons within Western Europe..."*

*Is that like when the Russians deployed nuclear weapons within Eastern Cuba?*

Kennedy and Reagan are still dead, right?

Flashback: Teddy Kennedy Conspired With USSR to Use American Media Against Reagan, GOP | NewsBusters.org


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> "Senator Kennedy, like other rational people, is very troubled by the current state of Soviet-American relations. Events are developing such that this relationship coupled with the general state of global affairs will make the situation even more dangerous. The main reason for this is Reagans belligerence, and his firm commitment to deploy *new American middle range nuclear weapons within Western Europe..."*
> 
> *Is that like when the Russians deployed nuclear weapons within Eastern Cuba?*
> 
> ...



When Kennedy was troubled, it was okay for him to conspire with our enemies?

That's much worse than protecting our friends. Or do you disagree?


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 24, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > "Senator Kennedy, like other rational people, is very troubled by the current state of Soviet-American relations. Events are developing such that this relationship coupled with the general state of global affairs will make the situation even more dangerous. The main reason for this is Reagans belligerence, and his firm commitment to deploy *new American middle range nuclear weapons within Western Europe..."*
> ...


*Why would you think Israel is our friend?*

"On June 8, 1967 while patrolling in international waters[2] in the Eastern Mediterranean Sea, USS Liberty (AGTR-5) was savagely attacked without warning or justification by air and naval forces of the state of Israel.[3]

"Of a crew of 294 officers and men[4] (including three civilians)[5], the ship suffered thirty four (34) killed in action and one hundred seventy four (174) wounded in action.[6] 

*How many Americans did Soviet defense forces kill?*

USS Liberty Memorial: Summary of Events


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Jul 24, 2011)

georgephillip said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > georgephillip said:
> ...



Do you think the Soviet Union was our friend?


----------



## nraforlife (Jul 24, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



About as good a 'friend' as israel.


----------



## georgephillip (Jul 24, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> georgephillip said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


Not particularly.

Most Empires don't have friends; they have handmaidens and rivals and victims.


----------



## Jroc (Jul 24, 2011)

William Joyce said:


> Jroc said:
> 
> 
> > William Joyce said:
> ...




Israel is an ally, allies help each other, they help us with intelligence and joint technology development, we help the by selling them weapons and supporting them against the Jew hating loons a win, win for both.


----------



## Sunni Man (Jul 24, 2011)

Jroc said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> > Jroc said:
> ...



 I can see how this is a win for Israel.

 But what makes it a win for the United States?


----------



## nraforlife (Aug 13, 2011)

Jroc said:


> Israel is an ally, allies help each other,............................




Yeppers a big help- they attack our naval vessels (USS Liberty) and spy on us- traitor Pollard (a jooo of course) and spend our taxpayers money to murder arabs.

F**** Israhell and the USA traitors who front for them.


----------



## CitizenPained (Aug 13, 2011)

Joint terrorism programs, military exercises, missile warning systems, intelligence, technology, etc. We help fund their research that comes back to us. Apparently Americans lack their own brains.


----------



## georgephillip (Aug 13, 2011)

Millions of Americans are currently lacking jobs, homes and retirements.

"This estimate of total U.S. direct aid to Israel updates the estimate given in the July 2006 issue of the Washington Report on Middle East Affairs. 

"It is an estimate because arriving at an exact figure is not possible, since parts of U.S. aid to Israel are a) buried in the budgets of various U.S. agencies, mostly that of the Defense Department (DOD), or b) in a form not easily quantifiable, such as the early disbursement of aid, giving Israel a direct benefit in interest income and the U.S. Treasury a corresponding loss. 

"Given these caveats, our current *estimate of cumulative total direct aid to Israel is $113.8554 billion.*

A Conservative Estimate of Total Direct U.S. Aid to Israel: Almost $114 Billion

Inflicting a Jewish state on a population that was 2/3 non-Jew was designed to stimulate profit$ in "joint terrorism programs, military exercises, missile warning systems..." 

Time for Israel to sink or swim without any US taxpayer assistance.


----------



## MikeK (Aug 13, 2011)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> [Is that like when Teddy Kennedy conspired with the Soviet Union against America?


Kennedy is dead.  

So if you'd like to even things up with Cantor I'll settle for that.


----------



## Jroc (Aug 13, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [Is that like when Teddy Kennedy conspired with the Soviet Union against America?
> ...



Compassionate liberals...Whack job


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Aug 13, 2011)

MikeK said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > [Is that like when Teddy Kennedy conspired with the Soviet Union against America?
> ...



Why so angry? Jewish guy banging your ex?


----------

